# LayitLow Picnic **Cen/Nor-Cal** ∙



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

***Attention Nor/Central Cal clubs and solo riders*** Setting a date of June 23rd for a "Layitlow" picnic. Location will be Donnelly Park in Turlock. 

This is a BYOB event, so bring your own drink and bbq pit and the familia :biggrin: and lets have a good time!!

This is a picnic to hang out at the park and relax,,just enjoy a mellow afternoon with friends and family. 

Please leave all your drama at home..dont need to bring that around our families.

---the park has plenty of shade and a main parking strip right down the middle-- also there are picnic tables and SOME BBQ pits are already there---i will be posting up directions to the park in a bit


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

from Modesto/Stockton
Take 99 south into turlock. Take the Fulkerth Rd. exit. Make a left onto fulkerth (you will be going under the overpass).

take fulkerth all the way down past Golden State Blvd.

once you pass Golden State Blvd,(fulkerth turns into Hawkeye once you cross golden state) the park will be on your left about 1/8mile down.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
from Merced/Fresno
take 99 north into turlock. Take the Fulkerth Rd exit. Make a right onto Fulkerth.

Take Fulkerth all the way down past Golden State Blvd. (fulkerth turn into hawkeye once you cross golden state)

the park will be on your left about 1/8mile after you pass golden state.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Louis is this park past the fairgrounds??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7905518
> *Luis is this park past the fairgrounds??
> *


yeah bro,,right down the street :biggrin: really easy to get to.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Finally *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 10:39 PM~7905782
> *Finally
> *


spread the word in the bay area for us...let get a GREAT turnout for this! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

cool norcal sounds like this one might be a success. now lets get a good turnout


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

;


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 15 2007, 12:10 AM~7905939
> *cool norcal sounds like this one might be a success. now lets get a good turnout
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pick me up on the way i can be part of your family for the day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 15 2007, 09:59 AM~7908004
> *:0  :0  :0 pick me up on the way i can be part of your family for the day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: i was thinking more ill drive to your house and we can take the 61 :0 :biggrin: na if you wanna go let me know ill pick you up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 15 2007, 11:05 AM~7908048
> *:uh: i was thinking more ill drive to your house and we can take the 61 :0  :biggrin:  na if you wanna go let me know ill pick you up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 if its done i dont see why not :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets get a flyer going, hopefully before sunday so I can give em' out to those layitlowers at the streetlow show, lets try and keep this mainly for layitlow.com
Family.....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o0o i like this plan imma have to c what i got going that day and if nothing i wanna go


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 15 2007, 05:52 PM~7911175
> *o0o i like this plan imma have to c what i got going that day and if nothing i wanna go
> *


bring the caddy and the bike :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

flyer is being worked on,,will post it up as soon as i get it


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TO THE TOP WHERES ALL THE NOR-CEN CAL RIDERS AT????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2007, 09:47 PM~7928136
> *TO THE TOP WHERES ALL THE NOR-CEN CAL RIDERS AT????
> *


theyre hiding out :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 15 2007, 06:34 PM~7911494
> *bring the caddy and the bike :biggrin:
> *


i dont no bout dat cuz last time i put my bike in the lac my sissy bar ripped a whole in my seat so i dont think i can do that


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M DOWN! I'M THERE.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 19 2007, 10:01 PM~7939161
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you bringin the ride?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS will rep.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 21 2007, 06:35 PM~7950953
> *SKANLESS will rep.
> *


:biggrin: bring out all them nice rides you guys have..oh and dont forget the carne asada


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt 209


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hey norcal75 we never discussed a time to meet out there??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 21 2007, 08:06 AM~7946644
> *you bringin the ride?
> *


if its done :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top homies!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats up wheres everybody at????? so far its gonna be me and norcal75 twiddling our thumbs at the park by ourselves :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2007, 12:32 AM~7981346
> *whats up wheres everybody at????? so far its gonna be me and norcal75 twiddling our thumbs at the park by ourselves :biggrin:
> *


i'll be there..


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll be there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i wonder if the homie Regal King will make it out to this one.... he's a famous layitlow personality


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M DOWN!!! BUT WHERE THE HELL IS TURLOCK? HOW DO I GET THERE FROM BAKERSFIELD? I KNOW I CAN YAHOO/GOOGLE MAPS, BUT I'M LAZY :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7984474
> *I'M DOWN!!! BUT WHERE THE HELL IS TURLOCK? HOW DO I GET THERE FROM BAKERSFIELD? I KNOW I CAN YAHOO/GOOGLE MAPS, BUT I'M LAZY :biggrin:
> *



its pass merced. just hit the 99 north. its about 1 hour and 45 minutes from fresno.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7984474
> *I'M DOWN!!! BUT WHERE THE HELL IS TURLOCK? HOW DO I GET THERE FROM BAKERSFIELD? I KNOW I CAN YAHOO/GOOGLE MAPS, BUT I'M LAZY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you bringin the 60???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 26 2007, 10:40 AM~7983184
> *i wonder if the homie Regal King will make it out to this one.... he's a famous layitlow personality
> *


 

:0 I will be there for sure !!!! 
I was in fresno on sat and sac on sunday
I get around and its layitlow family, it would be a good idea to put faces to these names on the screen :thumbsup: send me a pm of the flyer so I can post it up on pages I will take care of that


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7995858
> *
> 
> :0 I will be there for sure !!!!
> ...



traveling man :biggrin: was it hot enough for you out here?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7995858
> *
> 
> :0 I will be there for sure !!!!
> ...


good deal, bring them homies from blvd kings with you :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there for sure .... :thumbsup:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

o yeaaaaaaaaaa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 05:55 PM~7965224
> *
> *


you better go bitch...if i'm making plans to make it ur ass better be there ... :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 30 2007, 05:32 AM~8005956
> *you better go bitch...if i'm making plans to make it ur ass better be there ... :biggrin:
> *



he wont show up :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2007, 06:48 PM~7984908
> *its pass merced. just hit the 99 north. its about 1 hour and 45 minutes from fresno.
> *


turlock is not that far from fresno a lil over a hr to get there from fresno


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 28 2007, 11:04 PM~7997514
> *traveling man :biggrin: was it hot enough for you out here?
> *


actually it wasnt too bad :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 30 2007, 06:32 AM~8005956
> *you better go bitch...if i'm making plans to make it ur ass better be there ... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 u really going


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8007381
> *he wont show up :0
> *


u are spouse to pick me up remember :biggrin: :biggrin: u membber :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+May 30 2007, 10:29 AM~8007402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah huh, well if i go to your house you better come out


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 11:35 AM~8007447
> *yeah but i live 30 minutes from fresno
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but u said 1 45 from fresno if u dont live in fresno put 1hr 45 from orange cove :biggrin: :biggrin: 





i will but make sure u stop and not just honk and keep going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS* will b there


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 10:43 AM~8007503
> *yeah but u said 1 45 from fresno if u dont live in fresno put 1hr 45 from orange cove  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i will but make sure u stop and not just honk and keep going  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



go fuck yourself :biggrin: just for that im driving right by your house and honking then taking off when you come outside.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 11:01 AM~8007608
> *go fuck yourself :biggrin:  just for that im driving right by your house and honking then taking off when you come outside.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 12:01 PM~8007608
> *go fuck yourself :biggrin:  just for that im driving right by your house and honking then taking off when you come outside.
> *


kick back this aint purple rain :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 11:15 AM~8007700
> *kick back this aint purple rain  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you wanna be appolonia huh :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 12:18 PM~8007724
> *you wanna be appolonia huh :biggrin:
> *


if he got all the bitches then yeah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8007762
> *if he got all the bitches then yeah  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i said appolonia not prince fucker :uh: ill be jerome from morris day and the time :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 12:27 PM~8007774
> *i said appolonia not prince fucker :uh: ill be jerome from morris day and the time :biggrin:
> *


then im prince puto :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

check it out bowtie as appolonia and vanity 6 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YBDZoNjPd8...related&search=


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 01:17 PM~8008082
> *check it out bowtie as appolonia and vanity 6 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YBDZoNjPd8...related&search=
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 01:44 PM~8007871
> *then im prince puto  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you kinda do look like prince you ***,,,, and yes you are a puto so i guess you are a PRINCE PUTO...


1st time i seen a man admit on lay it low to being a fucken ass muncher :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 30 2007, 03:43 PM~8009340
> *you kinda do look like prince  you ***,,,, and yes you are a puto so i guess you are a PRINCE PUTO...
> 1st time i seen a man admit on lay it low to being a fucken ass muncher :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2007, 05:49 PM~7984474
> *I'M DOWN!!! BUT WHERE THE HELL IS TURLOCK? HOW DO I GET THERE FROM BAKERSFIELD? I KNOW I CAN YAHOO/GOOGLE MAPS, BUT I'M LAZY :biggrin:
> *


bring your LADY for i can something TO DO :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 04:51 PM~8009380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 30 2007, 03:52 PM~8009394
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+May 26 2007, 04:48 PM~7984908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, I CAN DO THAT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top for the layitlow homies!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 30 2007, 06:19 PM~8010431
> *DAMN!!! 3 1/2 HR DRIVE  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ROAD TRIP......
> YEAH, I CAN DO THAT
> *


u can pick me up then :biggrin: :biggrin: waant to see how my motor runs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

just a reminder...

this is a bring-your-own-grub event. there are a good amount of BBQ pits at the park and picnic tables. so dont forget to bring your charcoal and lighter fluid :biggrin: 

theres plenty of shade and slides/swing for the kids. 

any more info,,,just shoot me a pm.

Luis.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 10:09 PM~8012536
> *u can  pick me up then  :biggrin:  :biggrin: waant to see how my motor runs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




WELL FUCK YOU THEN :biggrin: IM GONNA SHOOT THE PETE-STA A PM TO FORGET TO PICK YOU UP.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2007, 10:47 AM~8007529
> *SOCIOS will b there
> *


  a toda madre


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2007, 10:07 AM~7999617
> *I'll be there for sure ....  :thumbsup:
> *


right on bro


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 30 2007, 11:22 PM~8012614
> *WELL FUCK YOU THEN :biggrin: IM GONNA SHOOT THE PETE-STA A PM TO FORGET TO PICK YOU UP.
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 31 2007, 09:42 AM~8014819
> *
> *


homie i really dont care how you get down here but bring my color bar with you :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 31 2007, 11:30 AM~8015506
> *homie i really dont care how you get down here but bring my color bar with you  :biggrin:
> *



damn you still havent got your color bar, id go leave bad feedback for him. hes real bad people to deal with just look at all his comments on here. ill never deal with him again :biggrin: j/k bowtie dont cry


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8015584
> *damn you still havent got your color bar, id go leave bad feedback for him. hes real bad people to deal with just look at all his comments on here. ill never deal with him again :biggrin: j/k bowtie dont cry
> *


    he dont want to pick it up so it just sits here waiting for him. i should start charging him storage fees lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 31 2007, 12:08 PM~8015743
> *     he dont want to pick it up so it just sits here waiting for him. i should start charging him storage fees lol
> *



ship it fokker! well you can take it to the layitlow picnic when THE PETE-STA picks you up.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8015855
> *ship it fokker! well you can take it to the layitlow picnic when THE PETE-STA picks you up.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 11:43 AM~8015584
> *damn you still havent got your color bar, id go leave bad feedback for him. hes real bad people to deal with just look at all his comments on here. ill never deal with him again :biggrin: j/k bowtie dont cry
> *



you dont even know homie, the exuceses were off the hook, first he was gonna ship it, then i was gonna pick it up, then he was coming to the swap meet, then i went to fresno he says he was taking test for Correctional officer with his short ass... :0 :biggrin: 

TTT for the picnic and the homie David :biggrin: all in fun homie,dont cry and sell my color bar to someone else...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 31 2007, 12:58 PM~8016244
> *you dont even know homie, the exuceses were off the hook, first he was gonna ship it, then i was gonna pick it up, then he was coming to the swap meet, then i went to fresno he says he was taking test for Correctional officer with his short ass... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for the picnic and the homie David :biggrin: all in fun homie,dont cry and sell my color bar to someone else...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 31 2007, 01:58 PM~8016244
> *you dont even know homie, the exuceses were off the hook, first he was gonna ship it, then i was gonna pick it up, then he was coming to the swap meet, then i went to fresno he says he was taking test for Correctional officer with his short ass... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for the picnic and the homie David :biggrin: all in fun homie,dont cry and sell my color bar to someone else...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:    

u guys always making fun of me ftp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the layitlow 'happening'


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 31 2007, 08:33 PM~8019422
> *ttt for the layitlow 'happening'*



i like that name.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 08:36 PM~8019444
> *i like that name.
> *


keep it gangsta


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 31 2007, 08:51 PM~8019544
> *keep it gangsta
> *



original


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 08:53 PM~8019558
> *original
> *


yeah bro,,we need to bring the 'happenings' back. fck all the bullshit.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8019598
> *yeah bro,,we need to bring the 'happenings' back. fck all the bullshit.
> *



thats what im talking about. im gonna try and see if i can convince my club to use "happening" instead of "show". id like to see that more on flyers, but im into the old school


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 09:05 PM~8019662
> *thats what im talking about. im gonna try and see if i can convince my club to use "happening" instead of "show". id like to see that more on flyers, but im into the old school
> *


 so whos all coming from out in your area??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 31 2007, 09:08 PM~8019686
> *so whos all coming from out in your area??
> *



me maybe birds59 i dont know if the blvd kings from here will show up. thats really it that i know of i havent really talked to anyone else.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I suggest everyone get a shirt made with our names on it :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 09:12 PM~8019731
> *me maybe birds59 i dont know if the blvd kings from here will show up. thats really it that i know of i havent really talked to anyone else.
> *


  i already have confirmation from clubs in the area and solo riders. still needto make some more phone calls.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8019770
> *I suggest everyone get a shirt made with our names on it :biggrin:
> *


ill be wearing a black nor-cal hat.  and driving a white glasshouse. and drinking some ice cold........ :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8019770
> *I suggest everyone get a shirt made with our names on it :biggrin:
> *



i want to do that to all my club shirts that way when i go to shows people can spot me out.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will talk with Johnnie and Pete to see if they are down for the cause


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 09:42 PM~8020004
> *I will talk with Johnnie and Pete to see if they are down for the cause
> *



yeah i dont wanna be the onlu guy from the fresno area up there.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

should i bring the caddy or the bike


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NorCal75, Cadillac Heaven

sup wayne??? you coming down bro??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im gonna try and make it. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 31 2007, 09:51 PM~8020066
> *should i bring the caddy or the bike
> *


its up to you bro..just come thru and have some asada and non alcoholic beverages. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8020102
> *im gonna try and make it. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  nice,,hope you can make it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 31 2007, 09:58 PM~8020124
> * nice,,hope you can make it.
> *


yeah wayne try and make it, if so we can caravan down there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for low lows


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8019770
> *I suggest everyone get a shirt made with our names on it :biggrin:
> *


i'll be easy to spot , just look for the white guy that looks lost.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2007, 10:15 PM~8019770
> *I suggest everyone get a shirt made with our names on it :biggrin:
> *


i already got says bowtie legacy in the front :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 1 2007, 07:54 PM~8025964
> *i already got says bowtie legacy in the front  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICTURES??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Forget the shirts homie, ill be their with this :biggrin: 










and this :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 4 2007, 07:54 AM~8037463
> *Forget the shirts homie, ill be their with this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 4 2007, 06:54 AM~8037463
> *Forget the shirts homie, ill be their with this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




very niceeeeeee


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 4 2007, 07:54 AM~8037463
> *Forget the shirts homie, ill be their with this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its getting closer homies!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm going to try to make it if i don't work


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

bad news, i couldn't get saturday off  oh well i guess i'll have to use some sick time... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8045842
> *bad news, i couldn't get saturday off  oh well i guess i'll have to use some sick time... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 5 2007, 11:24 AM~8045842
> *bad news, i couldn't get saturday off  oh well i guess i'll have to use some sick time... :biggrin:
> *


a coworker is out for a month so got to work  just started so cant call in.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
COME ON OUT & SUPPORT!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

homies lets keep this on top, try to get a good turnout... :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Getting my 65 pieced back together for the LIL picnic. :biggrin: Also put on the extended A-arms Oscar did for me and It looks clean layed out  .


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

Im there !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 7 2007, 01:57 PM~8061216
> *Getting my 65 pieced back together for the LIL picnic. :biggrin:  Also put on the extended A-arms Oscar did for me and It looks clean layed out  .
> *


bout time you make a screename :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

just a reminder to everyone... get there early to get your picninc table/bbq pit! first come first serve on those! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 7 2007, 10:09 PM~8063717
> *just a reminder to everyone... get there early to get your picninc table/bbq pit! first come first serve on those! :biggrin:
> *


they have any bball courts there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 7 2007, 10:46 PM~8064298
> *they have any bball courts there
> *


i dunno bro...maybe trueOGcadi can answer that one. they do have a pond with ducks tho :biggrin: you can pet them and take pictures with them.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jun 7 2007, 10:46 PM~8064298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow a petting zoo :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 7 2007, 10:46 PM~8064298
> *they have any bball courts there
> *



yeah they got a small half court one,itss cool tho, heard you cant play anyway SPUD WEB.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 7 2007, 11:43 PM~8064551
> *yeah they got a small half court one,itss cool tho, heard you cant play anyway SPUD WEB.... :biggrin:
> *



thats too big for him :biggrin:


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 7 2007, 11:28 PM~8064497
> *mr. olympia over here want to show us his skills
> wow a petting zoo  :biggrin:
> *


AN EVIL PETTING ZOO? :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 9 2007, 07:10 AM~8071110
> *AN EVIL PETTING ZOO? :0
> *


yeah those ducks will bite a finger if you dont feed them some carne asada


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 9 2007, 08:32 AM~8071357
> *yeah those ducks will bite a finger if you dont feed them some carne asada
> *




the quack quacks...what you call them agian Luis.? :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8064551
> *yeah they got a small half court one,itss cool tho, heard you cant play anyway SPUD WEB.... :biggrin:
> *


lets play for some rims :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 9 2007, 06:34 PM~8073551
> *the quack quacks...what you call them agian Luis.?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 12:50 AM~8064571
> *thats too big for him :biggrin:
> *


play for a car shine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jun 9 2007, 07:35 PM~8073835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and instead of you shining my car ill take your og 5.20s off your hands :biggrin: 
make sure you take them with you when THE PETE-STA picks you up


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 9 2007, 07:35 PM~8073835
> *lets play for some rims  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



homie, jus bring my color bar and i will let you win... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8076217
> *homie, jus bring my color bar and i will let you win... :0  :biggrin:
> *


make sure its an OG colorific one dogg.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jun 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8076217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



colorific :dunno: colorsonic? man NORCAL75 you been watching mr. rogers neighborhood havent you como que colorific :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2007, 11:05 PM~8080136
> *:0 OWNED :biggrin:
> colorific :dunno: colorsonic? man NORCAL75 you been watching mr. rogers neighborhood havent you como que colorific :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im coronarific right now bro,


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8080156
> *im coronarific right now bro,
> *



well thats TERRIFIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2007, 11:14 PM~8080189
> *well thats TERRIFIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got the homies coming thru with a big ass box of chicken legs and breast :biggrin: we're gonna Q it up till the sun goes down!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8080201
> *got the homies coming thru with a big ass box of chicken legs and breast  :biggrin:  we're gonna Q it up till the sun goes down!
> *




:loco: or til the sun comes up cause i think the sun is down already. maybe you still got a lil sunshine left in turlock :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8080231
> *:loco: or til the sun comes up cause i think the sun is down already. maybe you still got a lil sunshine left in turlock :biggrin:
> *


naw man,, i meant for the picnic. not right now.  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 10 2007, 11:29 PM~8080267
> *naw man,, i meant for the picnic. not right now.   :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhhh makes sense now :biggrin: yeah talked to the homie birds59 and hes gonna take his family then im going solo we talked to other club members but they didnt sound thrilled about going but then again they aint on LIL. its all good see you guys in 2 weeks


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 10 2007, 11:33 PM~8080286
> *ohhhhhhhhh makes sense now :biggrin: yeah talked to the homie birds59 and hes gonna take his family then im going solo we talked to other club members but they didnt sound thrilled about going but then again they aint on LIL. its all good see you guys in 2 weeks
> *


 :biggrin: let me know if i can be of any assistance homie.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8080293
> *:biggrin:  let me know if i can be of any assistance homie.
> *



yeah can you pay for my gas on the way back home? :biggrin: j/k bro. ill let you know maybe just guide us to a store for anything we forget is all.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sounds like this will be tight to bad it wasnt done in fresno but shit mabey i might show up


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 11 2007, 06:54 AM~8081001
> *sounds like this will be tight to bad it wasnt done in fresno but shit mabey i might show up
> *



we only an hour north of Fresno homie,we dont have LIL pics hardly ever so try to make... :biggrin: 

you start to rebuild the caprice yet?, if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 10 2007, 11:48 AM~8076217
> *homie, jus bring my color bar and i will let you win... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i was going to win anyways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 11 2007, 07:15 AM~8081114
> *we only an hour north of Fresno homie,we dont have LIL pics hardly ever so try to make... :biggrin:
> 
> you start to rebuild the caprice yet?, if you dont mind me asking...
> *


trying to sell it right now its gonna be hard since the guts are gone but i got some to replace it just dont have the time to fix it i want something else anyways let me know if you interested or anyone else is


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 11 2007, 04:50 PM~8084303
> *trying to sell it right now its gonna be hard since the guts are gone but i got some to replace it just dont have the time to fix it i want something else anyways let me know if you interested or anyone else is
> *


how much i might have a 2dr fleetwood for sale 82 lmk its a project but will look sick once done ill send u pics if i get


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we're two weeks out homies :biggrin: 

just another friendly reminder...


this is a family function. please leave all your negativity at home. we're all getting together to have a good time and kick it. people are gonnna have their wives/kids out here, no need for nonsense.

so load up the kids and the ice chest and we'll see you there!

-pm me if i can be of any assistance to anyone-

Luis.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8087633
> *we're two weeks out homies :biggrin:
> 
> just another friendly reminder...
> ...



miralo muy chingon :biggrin: :biggrin: 





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

oh, and another thing. 

this is a first come first served thing in regards to the picninc tables/BBQ pits available. so if you plan on Q'n it up, either get there early and get a spot. or bring your chairs/pit from home.

dont want any misunderstandings.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8087648
> *miralo muy chingon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pues me dicen El Licensiado for a reason. a que horas le van a caer paca?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 11 2007, 11:09 PM~8087658
> *pues me dicen El Licensiado for a reason.  a que horas le van a caer paca?
> *




i'm leaving salas bout 8am :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 12 2007, 12:04 AM~8087633
> *we're two weeks out homies :biggrin:
> 
> just another friendly reminder...
> ...



CAN U GET ME A CASE OF CORONAS PLEASE AND COOK FOR ME WELL YOUR AT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE THIS ISNT ASKING TOO MUCH


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 12 2007, 09:05 AM~8089115
> *CAN U GET ME A CASE OF CORONAS PLEASE AND COOK FOR ME WELL YOUR AT IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE THIS ISNT ASKING TOO MUCH
> *


got the beer. trueOGcadi can do the cooking. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 12 2007, 09:05 AM~8089115
> *CAN U GET ME A CASE OF CORONAS PLEASE AND COOK FOR ME WELL YOUR AT IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE THIS ISNT ASKING TOO MUCH
> *




si cabron yo quieres otra cosita, like having TOMASA fan u some air or feed u some grapes?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2007, 08:55 PM~8093797
> *si cabron yo quieres otra cosita, like having TOMASA fan u some air or feed u some grapes?
> *


I'll take that :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 12 2007, 09:52 PM~8094198
> *I'll take that  :biggrin:
> *



me too!!!


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 31 2007, 09:48 PM~8020046
> *yeah i dont wanna be the onlu guy from the fresno area up there.
> *


I,m telling you I dont either thats a long ways from home at least for me it is Im thinking about drving the LAC out there  If I can rally up some of the possie then im there
:yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jun 12 2007, 10:41 PM~8094432
> *I,m telling you I dont either thats a long ways from home at least for me it is Im thinking about drving the LAC out there   If I can rally up some of the possie then im there
> :yes:
> *



ill be out there for sure and the homie with the blue 59 wagon will be out there also.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8092394
> *got the beer. trueOGcadi can do the cooking. :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah bro, i can bust out my "kiss the punjabi cook" apron... :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 12 2007, 10:55 PM~8094512
> *ill be out there for sure and the homie with the blue 59 wagon will be out there also.
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8093797
> *si cabron yo quieres otra cosita, like having TOMASA fan u some air or feed u some grapes?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

hey all u fuckers its my wish list not yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 13 2007, 09:00 AM~8096154
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> hey all u fuckers its my wish list not yours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: you aint even gonna show up huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 10:53 AM~8096906
> *:uh: you aint even gonna show up huh?? :biggrin:
> *





x2?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2007, 11:12 AM~8097013
> *x2?
> *



tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

NORCAL75 make sure to bring a boom box so we can bump the funk :biggrin: 
i got the music covered


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 11:53 AM~8096906
> *:uh: you aint even gonna show up huh?? :biggrin:
> *


how u figuare , u my ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8098600
> *how u figuare , u my ride  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




fuck that you can go with THE PETE-STA :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I got some good music 2 Right Supreme. Got to clean the wagon up, fix the cylinder o rings and we will be ready.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 01:15 PM~8097689
> *NORCAL75 make sure to bring a boom box so we can bump the funk :biggrin:
> i got the music covered
> *


consider it done. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59+Jun 13 2007, 05:25 PM~8099131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ill make you a couple cds for the glasshouse


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

is this really gonna happen?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 13 2007, 06:44 PM~8099722
> *is this really gonna happen?
> *



its really gonna happen sounds like a good turnout, even if its just a handfull of us it will still be cool


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8099519
> *  ill make you a couple cds for the glasshouse
> *


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 13 2007, 07:24 PM~8099940
> *NICE! :biggrin:
> *



you will be FUNKYSIZED :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Jun 13 2007, 06:44 PM~8099722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just like the homie SUPREME69 said, its really gonna happen  youre more than welcome to come thru and chill.

i know theyre not lowriders, but the homies from KP components will be there to support.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 06:05 PM~8099045
> *fuck that you can go with THE PETE-STA :0
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 13 2007, 08:21 PM~8100293
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn your a crybaby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Should be cool like Supeme said even if a handful show up it will still be cool whos not down for some pisto and carne asada. Ill be there for sure in the wagon even if a few show up.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8100550
> *Should be cool like Supeme said even if a handful show up it will still be cool whos not down for some pisto and carne asada. Ill be there for sure in the wagon even if a few show up.
> *



 i guess ill have to take the nissan  unless you have room for me


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 09:25 PM~8100328
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: damn your a crybaby :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whatever


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 08:58 PM~8100598
> * i guess ill have to take the nissan   unless you have room for me
> *


Time to put funk to the side and listen to some Chente And Ramon Ayala on the way up there.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 13 2007, 09:25 PM~8100787
> *Time to put funk to the side and listen to some Chente And Ramon Ayala on the way up there.
> *




im good ill take the nissan :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what time are you fresno homies planning on gettin up here??


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

o yeaaaaa chente and ramon :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 13 2007, 08:53 PM~8100550
> *Should be cool like Supeme said even if a handful show up it will still be cool whos not down for some pisto and carne asada. Ill be there for sure in the wagon even if a few show up.
> *


You know my wagon will be "PISTO'D" out that day :biggrin: But then again when isnt it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I still have to go get my T-shirt made


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8101192
> *what time are you fresno homies planning on gettin up here??
> *



what time did we talk about i dont remember and i dont wanna go through all the pages.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

whos taking the music or are we going to bump our Ranflas? Ill take te Jump box


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 14 2007, 03:30 PM~8105604
> *whos taking the music or are we going to bump our Ranflas? Ill take te Jump box
> *



norcal75 said he would take a boombox but if you wanna bump "id find you anywhere" in the wagon you can :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2007, 04:58 PM~8106116
> *norcal75 said he would take a boombox but if you wanna bump "id find you anywhere" in the wagon you can :biggrin:
> *


im gettin the boombox homie  should be good enough que no? or you guys want to have a full blown baile?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2007, 11:25 AM~8104074
> *what time did we talk about i dont remember and i dont wanna go through all the pages.
> *


well the shindig starts at noon,,,but im gonna get there earlier to save a spot and get the charcoal n shit ready.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I should be there before noon 2.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for el parque de los patos!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8012577
> *just a reminder...
> 
> this is a bring-your-own-grub event. there are a good amount of BBQ pits at the park and picnic tables. so dont forget to bring your charcoal and lighter fluid :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 14 2007, 06:29 AM~8102127
> *You know my wagon will be "PISTO'D" out that day :biggrin:  But then again when isnt it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think I will follow him in


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NorCal75, big t on d'z, SUPREME69

sup homies


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats up just checking to progress on the attendance  i got the funk ready and well ill leave the espanol for birds59


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i think im gonnna buy a pinata and fill it with bud light for the homies


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 14 2007, 11:37 PM~8108866
> *i think im gonnna buy a pinata and fill it with bud light for the homies
> 
> 
> ...



gonna have fools knocked out on the grass or guys getting hit in the nuts


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2007, 11:43 PM~8108886
> *gonna have fools knocked out on the grass or guys getting hit in the nuts
> *


yeah youre right bro  i think i should pour the bud light in little ziplock baggies so no one gets hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 14 2007, 11:37 PM~8108866
> *i think im gonnna buy a pinata and fill it with bud light for the homies
> 
> 
> ...



that pinata looks fruity  (bowtie could probally ride it tho... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 14 2007, 11:48 PM~8108905
> *that pinata looks fruity   (bowtie could probally ride it tho... :biggrin:
> *



looks like a perfect fit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hahaha a cabbage patch cowboy


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 14 2007, 11:51 PM~8108925
> *hahaha a cabbage patch cowboy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn im in tears over here


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks just like him :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 14 2007, 11:51 PM~8108925
> *hahaha a cabbage patch cowboy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


had to read this again just to see if it was as funny as it was last night yep still funny :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 15 2007, 08:29 AM~8110063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahhaha man im an asshole..i dont even know the homie and im baggin on him like that


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 15 2007, 08:31 AM~8110080
> *ahahahhaha  man im an asshole..i dont even know the homie and im baggin on him like that
> *



its all in good fun


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 15 2007, 12:01 AM~8108964
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



that looks jus like the homeboy David :biggrin: but i dont think hes as tall... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 15 2007, 10:59 AM~8110710
> *that looks jus like the homeboy David :biggrin: but i dont think hes as tall... :biggrin:
> *




f t p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

all this picking on me im not going now


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 15 2007, 12:05 PM~8111422
> *all this picking on me im not going now
> *



ahhh come on homie,turn that frown upside down,i wasn't talkin about you, it was about another short David i know :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 15 2007, 01:51 PM~8111656
> *ahhh come on homie,turn that frown upside down,i wasn't talkin about you, it was about another short David i know :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 16 2007, 09:22 AM~8116172
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie? what tme you guys heading down this way?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8116178
> *sup homie? what tme you guys heading down this way?
> *


I'm thinking 8-9am


Going to call Loc's up and find out what time he plans on going out there.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 16 2007, 11:35 AM~8116464
> *I'm thinking 8-9am
> Going to call Loc's up and find out what time he plans on going out there.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2007, 01:38 PM~8117239
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Why you block me on Aim :dunno:

I will bring your mirror to the picnic


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 16 2007, 04:00 PM~8117537
> *Why you block me on Aim :dunno:
> 
> I will bring your mirror to the picnic
> *


lol i didnt block my im doesnt work for some reason . i havent had for over a week and it sucks ass


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 16 2007, 04:00 PM~8117537
> *Why you block me on Aim :dunno:
> 
> I will bring your mirror to the picnic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ok i will be there to get :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its going down next weekend homies! :biggrin:
make sure and get there early! get yourself a good spot and set up your BBQ!
cant stress that enough,,dont want any misunderstadings. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 16 2007, 06:41 PM~8118083
> *its going down next weekend homies! :biggrin:
> make sure and get there early! get yourself a good spot and set up your BBQ!
> cant stress that enough,,dont want any misunderstadings. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 16 2007, 05:41 PM~8118083
> *its going down next weekend homies! :biggrin:
> make sure and get there early! get yourself a good spot and set up your BBQ!
> cant stress that enough,,dont want any misunderstadings. :biggrin:
> *





AND DONT FORGET YOUR CAMARA CAUSE THE CABBAGE PATCH COWBOY WILL BE TAKING PICS AND SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM NOON-2PM.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2007, 10:04 PM~8119212
> *AND DONT FORGET YOUR CAMARA CAUSE THE CABBAGE PATCH COWBOY WILL BE TAKING PICS AND SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM NOON-2PM.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche supreme!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

fuck i just took my cylinder off to change the guides and they gave me the wrong size o rings .And i thought i was going to cruise tomorrow.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 16 2007, 10:30 PM~8119301
> *fuck i just took my cylinder off to change the guides and they gave me the wrong size o rings .And i thought i was going to cruise tomorrow.
> *



you can do it tomorrow how was the bbq today?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I am going to try and make it out there!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 16 2007, 11:02 PM~8119446
> *I am going to try and make it out there!
> 
> 
> *


  hope you and your club can make it out here bro.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:



*One week away !!!!!! *


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 16 2007, 11:31 PM~8119609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT REAL??? AND WHERE CAN I BUY THIS..FOR MY HANGOVER MORNINGS...LOL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So can we drink legally there or do we have to hide our beers? Most of the parks out this way won't let you drink openly.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I THINK PEOPLE SHOULD WEAR SHIRTS WITH THERE LAYITLOW USER NAME ON THE FRONT JUST SO YOU CAN MEET PEOPLE AND KNOW WHO THEY ARE....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 17 2007, 02:52 AM~8120169
> *I THINK PEOPLE SHOULD WEAR SHIRTS WITH THERE LAYITLOW USER NAME ON THE FRONT JUST SO YOU CAN MEET PEOPLE AND KNOW WHO THEY ARE....
> *


You going out there Kali?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2007, 11:04 PM~8119212
> *AND DONT FORGET YOUR CAMARA CAUSE THE CABBAGE PATCH COWBOY WILL BE TAKING PICS AND SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM NOON-2PM.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 17 2007, 09:54 AM~8120940
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



gotta make gas money some how right? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 17 2007, 02:32 AM~8120130
> *IS THAT REAL??? AND WHERE CAN I BUY THIS..FOR MY HANGOVER MORNINGS...LOL
> *


yes its real  i get them at the liqour store behind my house all day long. ive heard people cant find these up orth and down south.

and Regal King,,youre gonna haveto hide the brew homie. publc works wont be too thrilled if the see us openly drinking.


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

yup i want to push my primered ride to the bbq. uffin: if it can make it 3 hours.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 17 2007, 12:25 PM~8121299
> *gotta make gas money some how right? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

KINGFISH CUSTOMS gonna be out there cooking it up and if its fucking hot i do mean literally cooking it up lol.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2007, 06:19 PM~8122910
> *KINGFISH CUSTOMS gonna be out there cooking it up and if its fucking hot i do mean literally cooking it up lol.
> *


    see you guys there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 17 2007, 12:29 PM~8121536
> *Regal King,,youre gonna haveto hide the  brew homie. publc works wont be too thrilled if the see us openly drinking.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

It has come to my attention that many people are assuming that Sangre Latina C.C. is hosting this event. 

Sangre Latina C.C. is NOT hosting this event. Not one particular club or individual is 'in-charge' of getting this event together. This is a no-obligation collaboration between local clubs/solo riders. 

I'm not trying to be an asshole or discourage anyone, but my club aswell as myself, dont want any misunderstandings with our fellow lowriders. 

Thank you,
Luis.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'LL B THERE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 17 2007, 11:27 PM~8124574
> *It has come to my attention that many people are assuming that Sangre Latina C.C. is hosting this event.
> 
> Sangre Latina C.C. is NOT hosting this event. Not one particular club or individual is 'in-charge' of getting this event together. This is a no-obligation collaboration between local clubs/solo riders.
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Some of the Stockton chapter will be there :thumbsup: I'll see what i can do about getting Motown out there since it's in there backyard and all :dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 18 2007, 08:04 AM~8125977
> *Some of the Stockton chapter will be there :thumbsup:  I'll see what i can do about getting Motown out there since it's in there backyard and all :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I know its open to everyone........

But I really hope mostly LayItLow People show up so we can meet the people behind the screen.... that's why I havnt told anyone not a member of this forum.......

We should have everyone that comes sign in on a laptop so we know they are from Layitlow :biggrin:



Still have to get my shirt made


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2007, 08:33 PM~8130978
> *I know its open to everyone........
> 
> But I really hope mostly LayItLow People show up so we can meet the people behind the screen.... that's why I havnt told anyone not a member of this forum.......
> ...


lets just use your phone :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

hey Luis call the members up so everybody can bring something diffrent and need to get some spots early


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 18 2007, 09:11 PM~8131357
> *lets just use your phone :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 18 2007, 11:55 PM~8132515
> *hey Luis call the members up so everybody can bring something diffrent and need to get some spots early
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2007, 02:45 AM~8132882
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top~


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2007, 09:35 PM~8138208
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so is everyone ready for saturday??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 19 2007, 11:33 PM~8139141
> *so is everyone ready for saturday??
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wassup with the pete-sta?? he still rollin thru?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8139141
> *so is everyone ready for saturday??
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 19 2007, 10:33 PM~8139141
> *so is everyone ready for saturday??
> *


You know it .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmm my wife decided 2 have my son's b day party on sat :banghead: so it seems da i'm not going 2 make it, unless I can get her 2 change it 2 sunday :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 20 2007, 09:41 AM~8141315
> *dammmmmmm my wife decided 2 have my son's b day party on sat  :banghead: so it seems da i'm not going 2 make it, unless I can get her 2 change it 2 sunday  :biggrin:
> *


Have it on Saturday in Turlock and he can celebrate with all of us ... i am bringing my kids ....  Tell her Sunday's are better that way people go home early and will not try staying so late ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 10:24 AM~8141560
> *Have it on Saturday in Turlock and he can celebrate with all of us ... i am bringing my kids ....    Tell her Sunday's are better that way people go home early and will not try staying so late ...
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i dont think imma be able to make it


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 20 2007, 09:41 AM~8141315
> *dammmmmmm my wife decided 2 have my son's b day party on sat  :banghead: so it seems da i'm not going 2 make it, unless I can get her 2 change it 2 sunday  :biggrin:
> *



yeah just have it there anyways the cabbage patch cowboy(bowtie legacy) will be there from noon-2pm signing autographs and taking pics with the kids :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ill bring the pinata. Im also taking my kids out there.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2007, 01:16 PM~8142135
> *yeah just have it there anyways the cabbage patch cowboy(bowtie legacy) will be there from noon-2pm signing autographs and taking pics with the kids :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for this saturday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Keep it to the top !!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 20 2007, 07:33 PM~8144297
> *ttt for this saturday
> *


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 19 2007, 11:33 PM~8139141
> *so is everyone ready for saturday??
> *


EDDIE MY LOVE !!!!!! will be out there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 20 2007, 10:47 PM~8145771
> *EDDIE MY LOVE !!!!!! will be out there!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

It's official I got my shirt made, people get your shirts made so we can see who we talk to behind the screen....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2007, 10:52 PM~8145799
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 21 2007, 03:22 AM~8146320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* AYE FUCKER WHERE DID YOU GET YOURS DONE LOOKS IDENTICAL*


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

kool kool its goona be a fun in the sun for all the family good good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I ALSO HAVE THEM WITH NO CITY ON THE PLAQUE. I'LL HAVE THIS ON FROM SACRAMENTO.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 20 2007, 10:47 PM~8145771
> *EDDIE MY LOVE !!!!!! will be out there!!!!!!!!!!
> *


     right on!


i didnt have time to get a shirt made. but ill be the one BBQ'n at the Sangre Latina table.  the only thing that can really be identifying is my black NOR-CAL hat


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Kool


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 21 2007, 11:08 AM~8147958
> *Kool
> *


Kool


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR+Jun 21 2007, 11:08 AM~8147958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 21 2007, 08:10 AM~8147025
> *       right on!
> i didnt have time to get a shirt made. but ill be the one BBQ'n at the Sangre Latina table.   the only thing that can really be identifying is my black NOR-CAL hat
> *



didnt get a shirt made either but ill be sporting a big ass straw hat, ready to pick strawberries :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice shirts


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

No shirt for me either but i think i am going to be the only one there from Bay Area Bosses and I will have my club shirt on .... 

or look for the Forty Niners tattooed on my arms .... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 01:25 PM~8148835
> *No shirt for me either but i think i am going to be the only one there from Bay Area Bosses and I will have my club shirt on ....
> 
> or look for the Forty Niners tattooed on my arms ....  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8148954
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Forty Niners all day on mines :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 01:25 PM~8148835
> *No shirt for me either but i think i am going to be the only one there from Bay Area Bosses and I will have my club shirt on ....
> 
> or look for the Forty Niners tattooed on my arms ....  :biggrin:
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: IT'S ALL ABOUT RAIDERNATION BABY! WHAT UP LOCS?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 01:49 PM~8148984
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:      IT'S ALL ABOUT RAIDERNATION BABY! WHAT UP LOCS?
> *


Nothing just chillen at work ... getting ready for the weekend ....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 02:54 PM~8149026
> *Nothing just chillen at work ... getting ready for the weekend ....
> 
> 
> ...


hey no pics of winers in here :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 21 2007, 02:03 PM~8149101
> *hey no pics of winers in here  :biggrin:
> *


Chokeland


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jun 21 2007, 02:03 PM~8149101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys sound like the real cheerleaders :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

football is gay as a matter of fact all sports are.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2007, 03:32 PM~8149300
> *you guys sound like the real cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> football is gay as a matter of fact all sports are.
> *


and u sound like regal king :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 21 2007, 02:55 PM~8149465
> *and u sound like regal king  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought the same thing ....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 03:58 PM~8149498
> *I thought the same thing ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

OH SHIT! THAT SLIPPED OUT! :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 01:54 PM~8149026
> *Nothing just chillen at work ... getting ready for the weekend ....
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS MADE ME TAKE PICS WITH THEM! MEMBER I SAID, "I RATHER TAKE A PIC WITH JOHN MADDEN"!!!!!! YOU MEMBER...... :nicoderm:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 03:25 PM~8149248
> *Chokeland
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MY LIL BRO LOVED THE RAIDERS! SEE LOOK!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 04:21 PM~8149665
> *MY LIL BRO LOVED THE RAIDERS! SEE LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


CARL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE HAD THAT FOOT BALL IN THE GARAGE, in a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not in his room!!!!!!!!!!!you are the one that took a pic with the 49ers cheerleader!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!remember that!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE ALWAYS 49er!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8149665
> *MY LIL BRO LOVED THE RAIDERS! SEE LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


I see him wearing a 49er jersey and him throwing that football away ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'LL KEEP THAT FOREVER! NO MATTER WHERE IT WAS IT WAS STILL EDDIE'S


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 04:37 PM~8149749
> *I see him wearing a 49er jersey and him throwing that football away ....
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 03:39 PM~8149763
> *I'LL KEEP THAT FOREVER! NO MATTER WHERE IT WAS IT WAS STILL EDDIE'S
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 04:39 PM~8149763
> *I'LL KEEP THAT FOREVER! NO MATTER WHERE IT WAS IT WAS STILL EDDIE'S
> *


HE never toke a pic with it in is hands!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 21 2007, 03:41 PM~8149780
> *HE never toke a pic with it in is hands!!!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK YOUR SEEING THINGS :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 04:42 PM~8149806
> *I THINK YOUR SEEING THINGS  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS TO MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT YOUR SELF PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 21 2007, 03:45 PM~8149821
> *THAT WAS TO MAKE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT YOUR SELF PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!
> *


ANYTIME WITH EDDIE MADE ME FEEL GOOD! R.I.P. LIL BRO!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 04:47 PM~8149836
> *ANYTIME WITH EDDIE MADE ME FEEL GOOD! R.I.P. LIL BRO!
> *


BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAD LOVE FOR EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2007, 02:32 PM~8149300
> *you guys sound like the real cheerleaders :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> football is gay as a matter of fact all sports are.
> *


I agree sports aint all that intresting to me, but if anything go niner's


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2007, 05:08 PM~8149941
> *I agree sports aint all that intresting to me, but if anything go niner's
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 14 2007, 11:06 PM~7905518
> *Louis is this park past the fairgrounds??
> *


EDDIE MY LOVE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 04:42 PM~8149806
> *I THINK YOUR SEEING THINGS  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIC OF YOU AND EDDIE MY LOVE CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!JOE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the sweet smells of carne asada and chicken on the grill!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

pm me if you homies need more directions


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2007, 04:08 PM~8149941
> *sports aint all that intresting to me.
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 21 2007, 07:27 PM~8150712
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 21 2007, 07:19 PM~8151060
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


So wussup Nugga you going or what so I can bring the mirror?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

who;s ready for some of this??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i dont think i can make it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2007, 09:33 PM~8152025
> *damn i dont think i can make it
> *


at all??? we're gonna be therer all day homie.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well my car is all torn apart


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2007, 09:37 PM~8152064
> *well my car is all torn apart
> *


well just come thru like that bro. aint no biggie.


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 21 2007, 09:42 PM~8152110
> *well just come thru like that bro. aint no biggie.
> *


yea i think i might


or i might bring the bike to :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2007, 09:47 PM~8152143
> *yea i think i might
> or i might bring the bike to  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats the spirit! i was without a car for moths,,but i still went to shows/functions


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 21 2007, 09:58 PM~8152231
> *:biggrin:  thats the spirit! i was without a car for moths,,but i still went to shows/functions
> *



thats right! im doing that right now, show up in a daily if you have to just come out to kick it.its all about meeting the people we bullshit with on here not a car show.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What's the weather looking like for saturday? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2007, 10:17 PM~8152378
> *What's the weather looking like for saturday? :dunno:
> *



look it up fokker :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2007, 10:17 PM~8152378
> *What's the weather looking like for saturday? :dunno:
> *


upper 80's :biggrin: We'll see everyone Saturday. Hey Jerome you making one of them shirts too :dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

high of 86 degrees


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 21 2007, 10:20 PM~8152403
> *upper 80's :biggrin: We'll see everyone Saturday. Hey Jerome you making one of them shirts too :dunno:
> *


get one made frank. i dont know who you are :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 21 2007, 10:22 PM~8152414
> *get one made frank. i dont know who you are :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey louis is everyone parking in the big lot off Donnely park ave. or is there another one that your looking at :dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 21 2007, 10:30 PM~8152469
> *:biggrin: Hey louis is everyone parking in the big lot off Donnely park ave. or is there another one that your looking at :dunno:
> *


its the main parking lot,the entrance is on Pedras Rd.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im going to try to make it in the daily... the impala is down and the family doesnt feel like bouncing all the way there in the cadi...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 21 2007, 10:38 PM~8152524
> *im going to try to make it in the daily... the impala is down and the family doesnt feel like bouncing all the way there in the cadi...
> *


wassup wayne :biggrin: hope you come down bro.


heres the map :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the red lines are parking spots and the yellow cricle is were we will be at. so look for the yellow circle.

as you can see. lots of shade. there are several other tables in that area.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Is that a lake in the midde?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: its a sandbox fool! yeah its a lake :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8152992
> *:uh: its a sandbox fool! yeah its a lake  :biggrin:
> *


:0 JET SKIES?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8152992
> *:uh: its a sandbox fool! yeah its a lake  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 03:38 AM~8153190
> *:0 JET SKIES?
> *


nah its a pond with cute little ducks so you can feed


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 09:18 AM~8154513
> *nah its a pond with cute little ducks so you can feed
> *


so we can go duck hunting is what your saying......nice...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 21 2007, 10:38 PM~8152524
> *im going to try to make it in the daily... the impala is down and the family doesnt feel like bouncing all the way there in the cadi...
> *


Wayne you going to roll out with us ?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

SUP LOCS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 22 2007, 09:33 AM~8154632
> *SUP LOCS
> *


What's good bro? You rollin out tomorrow for this BBQ?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 22 2007, 09:25 AM~8154566
> *so we can go duck hunting is what your saying......nice...
> *



hey its a public park i aint stopping a man with a gun :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 09:18 AM~8154513
> *nah its a pond with cute little ducks so you can feed
> *


:angry: are you fucken kidding me :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 22 2007, 09:33 AM~8154632
> *SUP LOCS
> *


:angry:	aye pendejo what you doin on here at 9:33am shouldn't you be doing something
:twak:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 10:06 AM~8154876
> *:angry: are you fucken kidding me :angry:
> *



no need for the anger


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

got plenty of foster farms chicken ( NO FOSTERS IMPOSTORS) for tomorrow compa luis its all good. :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Jun 22 2007, 10:14 AM~8154921
> *got plenty of foster farms chicken  ( NO FOSTERS IMPOSTORS) for tomorrow compa luis  its all good. :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I bet Bowtie gunna flake :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 10:23 AM~8154975
> *I bet Bowtie gunna flake :0
> *



yeah hes gonna say the pete-sta didnt pick him up :biggrin: YOU BETTER SHOW UP BOWTIE :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 11:26 AM~8154992
> *yeah hes gonna say the pete-sta didnt pick him up :biggrin:  YOU BETTER SHOW UP BOWTIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Soooooo....................








Still waiting on a weather report


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WEATHER.COM FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT EXIT DO I GET OFF FROM SAC?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 22 2007, 10:48 AM~8155122
> *WHAT EXIT DO I GET OFF FROM SAC?
> *



fulkerth  directions are on the first page


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 22 2007, 09:37 AM~8154661
> *What's good bro? You rollin out tomorrow for this BBQ?
> *


 YUP YUP YUP SURE AM.....WHO'S GRILLIN


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8155002
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



you better show up doggie, i'm still holdin those wheels for you  oh and dont 
forget the color bar homie.. :biggrin:

so how many of you homies bringing your rides? keep an eye for me in one of these or both :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 22 2007, 11:29 AM~8155367
> *YUP YUP YUP SURE AM.....WHO'S GRILLIN
> *


You rollin out with us from Sam's or later on?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 22 2007, 11:41 AM~8155447
> *you better show up doggie, i'm still holdin those wheels for you   oh and dont forget the color bar homie.. :biggrin:
> *



fuck bowtie i got a color bar what kind of wheels are they :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 11:46 AM~8155493
> *fuck bowtie i got a color bar what kind of wheels are they :biggrin:
> *



13x7 Roadstars :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8155510
> *13x7 Roadstars :0
> *



:0 i got a ted wells colorsonic and and og colorsonic :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8155526
> *:0  i got a ted wells colorsonic and and og colorsonic :0
> *



im paid up a long time ago homie jus waitin on the shipment, i didn't think Fresno was so far... 

when im their hes not, when hes here im not...  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 22 2007, 11:54 AM~8155558
> *im paid up a long time ago homie jus waitin on the shipment, i didn't think Fresno was so far...
> 
> when im their hes not, when hes here im not...   :biggrin:
> *



he must be delivering by pony express :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8155580
> *he must be delivering by pony express :biggrin:
> *



ssshhhhhhhhhhh.....dont make fun of him no more, he might use that as excuse not to show up.. :biggrin: then i still wont have my colorbar 

so whos bringing their rides..?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 22 2007, 11:46 AM~8155491
> *You rollin out with us from Sam's or later on?
> *


FROM SAMS I'M PRETTY SURE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 22 2007, 12:14 PM~8155708
> *FROM SAMS I'M PRETTY SURE
> *


:0 see ya' there .


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 22 2007, 12:41 PM~8155447
> *you better show up doggie, i'm still holdin those wheels for you   oh and dont
> forget the color bar homie.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i wanna see the 4 and yes im coming :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8155526
> *:0  i got a ted wells colorsonic and and og colorsonic :0
> *


Bring me one of those for the wagon you pick which one :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2007, 01:04 PM~8156110
> *Bring me one of those for the wagon you pick which one :biggrin:
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: my wife would kick my ass if i sold either one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 03:05 PM~8156917
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no: my wife would kick my ass if i sold either one
> *


who wears the pants? :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8156935
> *who wears the pants?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 03:08 PM~8156935
> *who wears the pants?  :biggrin:
> *




his wife :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 22 2007, 03:08 PM~8156935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny assholes atleast shes not like some that make you sell all your shit


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for tomorrow!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 22 2007, 01:03 PM~8156098
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 i wanna see the 4 and yes im coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you still need that gas tank for the 65??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 05:10 PM~8157638
> *funny assholes atleast shes not like some that make you sell all your shit
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Will the park rangers be searching the cars? Or how hard is it to bring in alcohol?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I should be out there....probably will bring the daily though.....but will bring the camera....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2007, 07:26 PM~8158254
> *I should be out there....probably will bring the daily though.....but will bring the camera....
> *


:thumbsup:

Bring your camera cuz you take some bad ass pictures bro


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 07:01 PM~8158147
> *Will the park rangers be searching the cars? Or how hard is it to bring in alcohol?
> *


nah bro there aint no park rangers. theres no gate/toll booth at the park entrance. just try and keep the beer/alcohol on the low cuz we dont want no funk with the public works people.  

all that is asked is that everyone keeps it cool and has a good time.

we need to be cool in order to keep events like this going on. us as lowriders already have a negative stereotype as it is, no need to add to it.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 22 2007, 06:10 PM~8157638
> *funny assholes atleast shes not like some that make you sell all your shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Bring the mister cartoon doll :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2007, 07:26 PM~8158254
> *I should be out there....probably will bring the daily though.....but will bring the camera....
> *


Typical Goodfellas attitude :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

locs and eddie, i will try and meet you guys at sams in the morning.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 09:44 PM~8158877
> *Bring the mister cartoon doll :biggrin:
> *


queer playing with dolls :biggrin: see everybody tomorrow


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 22 2007, 10:27 PM~8159098
> *locs and eddie, i will try and meet you guys at sams in the morning.
> *


:thumbsup: hope to see you there


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2007, 10:26 PM~8159084
> *Typical Goodfellas attitude :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

pete call me


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

im at work right now  :angry: but i ll see you mofos in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 22 2007, 11:46 PM~8159481
> *im at work right now   :angry: but i ll see you mofos in the morning :biggrin:
> *


sup loli?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+May 14 2007, 10:00 PM~7905482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 22 2007, 06:42 PM~8157783
> *you still need that gas tank for the 65??
> *


WAITING TO GET THE CALL BACK ILL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS I DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

can someone bring a chingadera to flip the meat/chicken?? the one in the middle or the one to the right will do.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

got 2 cds for you norcal75 :biggrin: 

***DISCLAIMER IF ANYONE WANTS CDS LET ME KNOW AT THE PICNIC AND ILL MAKE THEM AND MAIL THEM TO YOU IF YOU LIKE THE FUNK*****


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2007, 12:12 AM~8159668
> *got 2 cds for you norcal75 :biggrin:
> 
> ***DISCLAIMER IF ANYONE WANTS CDS LET ME KNOW AT THE PICNIC AND ILL MAKE THEM AND MAIL THEM TO YOU IF YOU LIKE THE FUNK*****
> *


$10.00 ea. make payment to 209Impala :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2007, 07:47 PM~8158335
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Bring your camera cuz you take some bad ass pictures bro
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see you homies tomorrow`


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8159695
> *$10.00 ea. make payment to 209Impala :thumbsup:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A WIN LOSE SITUATION :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2007, 01:12 AM~8159668
> *got 2 cds for you bowtie legacy :biggrin:
> 
> ***DISCLAIMER IF ANYONE WANTS CDS LET ME KNOW AT THE PICNIC AND ILL MAKE THEM AND MAIL THEM TO YOU IF YOU LIKE THE FUNK*****
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2007, 10:26 PM~8159084
> *Typical Goodfellas attitude :biggrin:
> *


Why are you tripping were still bringing beer :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LOCS GO TO SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 01:55 AM~8159538
> *WAITING TO GET THE CALL BACK ILL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS I DO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pervis an't using the old one and was going to get tossed..there an't nothing wrong with it


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

can`t make it got nephews birthday party :banghead: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 23 2007, 12:56 AM~8159909
> *pervis an't using the old one and was going to get tossed..there an't nothing wrong with it
> *


Eddie you going? :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2007, 02:06 AM~8159940
> *Eddie you going? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

gettin off work early fellas, just in time to clean the rides...see you guys around 10.... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

getting ready see everyone there! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

what time you leaving regal king? is muffin man going


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Going to leave the house here in a few.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

just needto wash up the ride and im heading out to the park


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 23 2007, 06:17 AM~8160356
> *getting ready see everyone there! :thumbsup:
> *


a bro take lots of pics,gotta work :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

bring me back a plate :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

im heading out thier homies to get a good spot,see you guys there... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

imma try to pass through but i just found out i got alot more things to do than i thought so i maynot be able to make it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:happysad: what's the weather like?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

We'll be out there a little later than anticipated  So none of you fockers leave early :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2007, 08:51 AM~8160648
> *bring me back a plate :biggrin:
> *


We'll save you a spot here


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well we are here, nice weather good food, a few cars, hopefully next year more LIL members, and cars, but so far so good.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2007, 03:03 PM~8162333
> *Well we are here, nice weather good food, a few cars, hopefully next year more LIL members, and cars, but so far so good.
> :thumbsup:
> *



sound like a nice day at the park out there, post pixs if you gotz any?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 05:21 PM~8162595
> *sound like a nice day at the park out there, post pixs if you gotz any?
> *


it was cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cool picnic...it was cool to meet a lot of you guys. Will post some pics later!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2007, 06:08 PM~8163053
> *Cool picnic...it was cool to meet a lot of you guys.  Will post some pics later!
> *




were r da pics?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

cool day in the park, got to meet a lot of people,some from LIL and some not,here is a list of some of the car clubs that were out thier... :biggrin: sorry if i missed someone...

BAY AREA BOSSES
DRASTIC MEASURES
GOODFELLAS
HOODLIFE
IMPALAS
LATIN STYLE
SANGRE LATINA
SKANLESS
SONS OF MEXICO
TRUE GAMERS

good food, good weather and lots of beer make for a great day in the park, lets do this again next year... :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

HERES SOME PICS :biggrin: 

Manuel,solo rider from fresno .... :biggrin: 










me Manuel and luis waitin for the homies to show up


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Lil eddies ride










solo rider










Locs 650


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Birds59










Hood Life 64










Hood Life Monte


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Bennys 59, Sangre Latina










Memos 64...Sangre Latina










Sals 72 Impala.... Sangre Latina










Juans 96, Sangre Latina prospect..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

a big THANK YOU to everyone that came out! we had a good turnout wiht alot of cool people!!

also, id like to extend my gratitude to the homie birds59 and supreme69 for trailering my car home after i busetd my water pump gasket. its people like this that make the lowrider community a strong one. we need more people like this out on the calles! once again,,thank you homeboys, we'll be seeing you guys soon.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

it was nice meeting all of you that i got to meet and nice seeing some cars in person that ive only seen on lil. i know a lot of people (myself included) didnt bring their cars because it was a long drive but hopefully next time there will be more rides. till next time homies :wave:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

HAD A GOOD DAY FELLAS AND HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN, I MEET NEW PEOPLE AND KICK IT WITH SOME OLD FRIENDS AND HAD A GOOD TIME PEACE  

BAY AREA BOSSES
DRASTIC MEASURES
GOODFELLAS
HOODLIFE
IMPALAS
LATIN STYLE
SANGRE LATINA
SKANLESS
SONS OF MEXICO
TRUE GAMERS
UCE 
DUKES
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

just got in the house . Nice meeting all you people. Our club had a blast


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8163967
> *just got in the house . Nice meeting all you people. Our club had a blast
> *



Glad you made it home safe homie thank you for helping my homeboy luis getting his ride home good looking out bro..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2007, 07:08 PM~8163053
> *Cool picnic...it was cool to meet a lot of you guys.  Will post some pics later!
> *


      

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 10:24 PM~8164166
> *
> 
> pics or it didnt happen
> *



Lay it Low picnic.....2007


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2007, 11:29 PM~8164178
> *Lay it Low picnic.....2007
> 
> 
> ...


what time did u guys take it


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8164187
> *what time did u guys take it
> *



Apparently right after you left....about 4:00.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2007, 11:35 PM~8164203
> *Apparently right after you left....about 4:00.
> *


Must been a lil later i left at 4 15 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Guess wat car club showed up?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hopefuly i can make the next one.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

We even got the ice cream truck driver into the festivities


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 23 2007, 08:12 PM~8163591
> *a big THANK YOU to everyone that came out! we had a good turnout wiht alot of cool people!!
> 
> also, id like to extend my gratitude to the homie birds59 and supreme69 for trailering my car home after i busetd my water pump gasket. its people like this that make the lowrider community a strong one. we need more people like this out on the calles! once again,,thank you homeboys, we'll be seeing you guys soon.
> *



We had fun it was cool meeting some of you, even the talk of the picnic CABBAGE PATCH COWBOY(BOWTIE LEGACY) HE SHOWED UP!!!!!! :biggrin: 

no problem norcal75 thats what its all about helping fellow riders. hope we can do this more than just once a year make that picture so KUTTY has to climb the tree next time to take the pic :biggrin: see everybody at the next picnic or show


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8164187
> *what time did u guys take it
> *



bout 10 minutes after you left. you should have stayed you could have sat in front with all the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 12:01 AM~8164311
> *bout 10 minutes after you left. you should have stayed you could have sat in front with all the kids  :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah my i had to take my lil girl to her ninas and i was just glad that she went with me and wasnt all bugging me. she had a good time as well post are pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 11:04 PM~8164318
> *lol yeah my i had to take my lil girl to her ninas and i was just glad that she went with me and wasnt all bugging me. she had a good time as well post are pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ON BIRDS CAMARA. HE SAID HE WAS GONNA POST THE PICS DAMN LIAR


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

KALIRIDER ATLEAST YOU GOT YOUR COOLER BACK FROM YOUR HOMEBOY AND HIS BUTCH MOM :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 12:08 AM~8164333
> *KALIRIDER ATLEAST YOU GOT YOUR COOLER BACK FROM YOUR HOMEBOY AND HIS BUTCH MOM :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hey u see trueogcadi post a pic of that 59 u said u guys seen that old man drive i guess it did happen lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 12:00 AM~8164304
> *We had fun it was cool meeting some of you, even the talk of the picnic CABBAGE PATCH COWBOY(BOWTIE LEGACY) HE SHOWED UP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> no problem norcal75 thats what its all about helping fellow riders. hope we can do this more than just once a year make that picture so KUTTY has to climb the tree next time to take the pic :biggrin: see everybody at the next picnic or show
> *


       ftp 

please send cds to 




















pm sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 23 2007, 11:11 PM~8164352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey u see trueogcadi post a pic of that 59 u said u guys seen that old man drive i guess it did happen lol
> 
> ...



TOLD YOU FOOL WE ALWAYS TELL THE TRUTH EVEN WHEN WE LIE :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 12:13 AM~8164355
> *TOLD YOU FOOL WE ALWAYS TELL THE TRUTH EVEN WHEN WE LIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2007, 11:08 PM~8164333
> *KALIRIDER ATLEAST YOU GOT YOUR COOLER BACK FROM YOUR HOMEBOY AND HIS BUTCH MOM :biggrin:
> *


For real I'm they day was great but u knw when you got a fly that just won't stop landing on you I swear that fool wouldn't shut up or leave us alone then he asks for the paper plates and left overs and we say go for it.....and homeboy loads my cooler in his car also :uh:.....luckly I noticed soon enough and he didn't pull off.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 12:22 AM~8164394
> *For real I'm they day was great but u knw when you got a fly that just won't stop landing on you I swear that fool wouldn't shut up or leave us alone then he asks for the paper plates and left overs and we say go for it.....and homeboy loads my cooler in his car also :uh:.....luckly I noticed soon enough and he didn't pull off.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 23 2007, 11:22 PM~8164394
> *For real I'm they day was great but u knw when you got a fly that just won't stop landing on you I swear that fool wouldn't shut up or leave us alone then he asks for the paper plates and left overs and we say go for it.....and homeboy loads my cooler in his car also :uh:.....luckly I noticed soon enough and he didn't pull off.....
> *


I heard the homeboy was handing out beers out of your cooler.......lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2007, 11:31 PM~8164438
> *I heard the homeboy was handing out beers out of your cooler.......lol
> *



yeah birds59 went to go get the beer that he took from kalirider. shit was too funny then he wouldnt leave after that he kept coming back and eastbay68 was clowning on him too. damn someone should have snapped a pic of that fool


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 24 2007, 12:31 AM~8164438
> *I heard the homeboy was handing out beers out of your cooler.......lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8164234
> *Guess wat car club showed up?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man youire fucked up bro! you and the homie regal king are some cool ass homies  we'll be seeing you out in the bay soon :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

great event homies!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 12:56 AM~8164715
> *great event homies!!
> *



YEP DONT HAVE TO BE ONCE A YEAR THOUGH, WE SHOULD DO ANOTHER TOWARDS THE END OF SUMMER.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:08 AM~8164759
> *YEP DONT HAVE TO BE ONCE A YEAR THOUGH, WE SHOULD DO ANOTHER TOWARDS THE END OF SUMMER.
> *


let me know when and were. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 12:06 AM~8164550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man youire fucked up bro! you and the homie regal king are some cool ass homies  we'll be seeing you out in the bay soon :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks Homie, you a koo ass dude too, I gotta give you credit for a 1st Annual LIL event I was impressed with the turn out !!! MUCH LOVE TO NORCAL75....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2007, 01:21 AM~8164798
> *:thumbsup: Thanks Homie, you a koo ass dude too, I gotta give you credit for a 1st Annual LIL event I was impressed with the turn out !!! MUCH LOVE TO NORCAL75....
> *


it was the people that showed up to kick it were the ones that made it happen.  and yeah bro the trunout was good for being just a little ol get-together. now we wait for the next one to formulate.  

the only funk we had today was comnig out of a boom box! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 01:25 AM~8164809
> *it was the people that showed up to kick it were the ones that made it happen.    and yeah bro the trunout was good for being just a little ol get-together. now we wait for the next one to formulate.
> 
> the only funk we had today was comnig out of a boom box! :biggrin:*



YUP WE HAD OURS GOING ALL DAY THEN BIRDS59 MIXED IT UP WITH SOME SPANISH FOR A BIT AND PUT THE FUNK BACK ON. HOPE YOU LIKE THEM CDS NORCAL75


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:28 AM~8164819
> *YUP WE HAD OURS GOING ALL DAY THEN BIRDS59 MIXED IT UP WITH SOME SPANISH FOR A BIT AND PUT THE FUNK BACK ON. HOPE YOU LIKE THEM CDS NORCAL75
> *


  ill listen to them tomorrow. turns out i blew a main cicuit breaker or someshit on my car :uh: i needto go and fix all that tomorrow.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 01:30 AM~8164825
> * ill listen to them tomorrow. turns out i blew a main cicuit breaker or someshit on my car :uh: i needto go and fix all that tomorrow.*



DAMN THAT SUCK ***HARD LUCK 75*** IS IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea it was nice meeting people behind the computer lol but yea I had a great time and thanks to everyone for the love and sorry to hear about the little deal with your car.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:37 AM~8164844
> *DAMN THAT SUCK ***HARD LUCK 75*** IS IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro if it aint one thing its another :angry: 
my ground wire came off at the alternator bracket and shorted out with the positive wire thats on the back of the alt. thats why the fucker turned off on me. 

oh well, more new parts for it. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 01:44 AM~8164854
> *yeah bro if it aint one thing its another :angry:
> my ground wire came off at the alternator bracket and shorted out with the positive wire thats on the back of the alt. thats why the fucker turned off on me.
> 
> ...



SHINY CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

migt aswell get the AC going in it again for this summer. people look at you funny when youre driving an old car with the widows up in 100+degree weather.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:44 AM~8164855
> *SHINY CHROME :biggrin:
> *


hey bro did you see that 69 sitting under those trees right before we went onto the overpass on your way home? i pointed it out from my truck, dont know if you saw it.


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

bird59 post are pics culo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:30 AM~8166149
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> bird59 post are pics culo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Post the pics bird59 I wanna c que chulo estoy :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 11:38 AM~8166197
> *Post the pics bird59 I wanna c que chulo estoy :biggrin:
> *


:uh: este buey


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 12:38 PM~8166197
> *Post the pics bird59 I wanna c que chulo estoy :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

massssssssssssssssssssss putttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttto


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 11:38 AM~8166197
> *Post the pics bird59 I wanna c que chulo estoy :biggrin:
> *


las mammadas se dan aca abajo!! :biggrin: just fkn wicha..hey shoot me the info on the homeboy that did ur tats. needto get sleeved up here soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:43 AM~8166225
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> massssssssssssssssssssss putttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttto
> *


Aye dnt get mad cuz u where stricking a pose on the ground below us!BOWDOWN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 12:54 PM~8166309
> *Aye dnt get mad cuz u where stricking a pose on the ground below us!BOWDOWN
> 
> *


the leader is always in front and the follewers are in back so they know who is king is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:59 AM~8166335
> *the leader is always in front and the follewers  are in back so they know who is king is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


etse vato :biggrin: so whos gonna get the fresno L.I.L picnic together?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 01:03 PM~8166362
> *etse vato :biggrin:  so whos gonna get the fresno L.I.L picnic together?
> *


i will, i will aim for aug sept i will start asking around to see what a good day is


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:59 AM~8166335
> *the leader is always in front and the follewers  are in back so they know who is king is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA THAT WOULD WORK IF YOU WEREN'T ON YOUR NEEDS IN FRONT OF US YOU KNW BUT IT'S KOO I FORGIVE YOU


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 01:10 PM~8166392
> *YEA THAT WOULD WORK IF YOU WEREN'T ON YOUR NEEDS IN FRONT OF US YOU KNW BUT IT'S KOO I FORGIVE YOU
> 
> *


thats how the leader is spouse to be u never seen blood in bllod out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:american me


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 12:12 PM~8166399
> *thats how the leader is spouse to be u never seen blood in bllod out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:american me
> *


LETS JUST END IT HERE I DNT WANT US TO TAK OVER THIS TOPIC GOIN 
BAK AND FORTH
:biggrin: 

BUT YEA SAY THE WORD ON THAT LIL PICNIC FRESNO AND WE THERE!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 12:03 PM~8166362
> *etse vato :biggrin:  so whos gonna get the fresno L.I.L picnic together?
> *


I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 01:16 PM~8166420
> *LETS JUST END IT HERE I DNT WANT US TO TAK OVER THIS TOPIC GOIN
> BAK AND FORTH
> :biggrin:
> ...


let me see whats going on as far as shows and parks. i have a few in mind but like to have it at small park instead of a big one so we can all get together instead of being all spread out


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ON MY WAY HOME! GOING TO SEE MY LIL BRO EDDIE R.I.P. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT I HAD FUN... 
MAYBE WE CAN DO IT IN SAC! FRESNO IS HOT IN AUG. JUST A THOUGHT.......


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sick pics exotic! i know someone has more pics. post them up!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8166544
> *let me see whats going on as far as shows and parks. i have a few in mind but like to have it at small park instead of a big one so we can all get together instead of being all spread out
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn it looks like I missed a good time  But when the car dont want to cooperate what can you do :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 24 2007, 05:00 PM~8167502
> *Damn it looks like I missed a good time   But when the car dont want to cooperate what can you do :dunno:
> *


Take the daily 


Not everyone took a car, it was more of a hang out with the guys and bullshit day then anything.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

wow looked like a great event! wish i could have made it


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 24 2007, 02:52 PM~8166808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

who was the girl in the purple shirt??(3rd from L to R) i kept eyen her and checking her out, but then i got too wasted and forgot she was even there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 24 2007, 05:00 PM~8167502
> *Damn it looks like I missed a good time   But when the car dont want to cooperate what can you do :dunno:
> *


damm frank i hauled your a arms to turlock for nothing! :angry: :biggrin: ill take them to the fun in the sun for sure. you better be there.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn we have enough homies to have a picnic here :biggrin: 

TrueOGcadi, NorCal75, Bowtie Legacy, Regal King, skan91, UntouchableS1fndr


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: OURLIFE, eddieh '64, NorCal75, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy, skan91


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 24 2007, 05:00 PM~8167502
> *Damn it looks like I missed a good time   But when the car dont want to cooperate what can you do :dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno: :yessad: Still can`t fix it Frank don`t answear his phone


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Great pics Excotic Rider :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 06:27 PM~8167582
> *who was the girl in the purple shirt??(3rd from L to R) i kept eyen her and checking her out, but then i got too wasted and forgot she was even there
> 
> 
> ...


ITS MY NIECE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: NorCal75, Sangre Latina, TrueOGcadi, UntouchableS1fndr, 209impala, eddieh '64, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy

alright, which one of you has beer?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 05:30 PM~8167597
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: OURLIFE, eddieh '64, NorCal75, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy, skan91
> *


  

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: TrueOGcadi, eddieh '64, UntouchableS1fndr, NorCal75, Sangre Latina, 209impala, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 05:32 PM~8167604
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: NorCal75, Sangre Latina, TrueOGcadi, UntouchableS1fndr, 209impala, eddieh '64, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy
> 
> ...


i got some, come over fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 05:28 PM~8167585
> *damm frank i hauled your a arms to turlock for nothing! :angry:  :biggrin:  ill take them to the fun in the sun for sure. you better be there.
> *


Wont be ther either!! We are doing a quincenera for a members cousin and they booked us last year  We also have our presidents sons 1st bday.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 24 2007, 05:29 PM~8167593
> *damn we have enough homies to have a picnic here :biggrin:
> 
> TrueOGcadi, NorCal75, Bowtie Legacy, Regal King, skan91, UntouchableS1fndr
> *


DAM YOU AIN'T LYING!
exotic rider, TrueOGcadi, eddieh '64, UntouchableS1fndr, NorCal75, Sangre Latina, 209impala, ucefamily, Bowtie Legacy


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Fridge is full Corona for real drinkers Bud light for rookies Garage is open come on down North side Stocktone off Hammer lane :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 24 2007, 05:34 PM~8167608
> *i got some, come over fucker :biggrin:
> *


i think i will :biggrin: im looking for some 13-7 or 14-7;s if anyone has any hit me up


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 05:36 PM~8167627
> *i think i will :biggrin:  im looking for some 13-7 or 14-7;s if anyone has any hit me up
> *



bring it,dont sing it, i got some modelos here for you still.. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:28 AM~8164819
> *YUP WE HAD OURS GOING ALL DAY THEN BIRDS59 MIXED IT UP WITH SOME SPANISH FOR A BIT AND PUT THE FUNK BACK ON. HOPE YOU LIKE THEM CDS NORCAL75
> *


WHERES MY CD FO#[email protected]% :biggrin: MEETING ON WED. ILL SEE ABOUT SETTING UP A PICNIC IN O.C AT SHERIDAN PARK THERE EVERYONE CAN PARK ON IT AN ILL BE GOING DOWN TO STOCKTON ON THE 1ST FOR A CLUB MEETING AND TALK TO MY USO FAM ABOUT IT HOLLA


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

BIRD59 YOU REALLY LAGGIN ON US WITH THE PICTURES....WANNA SEE HOW YOU LOOKED MODELING THAT G STRING AS A EYE PATCH :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8168052
> *BIRD59 YOU REALLY LAGGIN ON US WITH THE PICTURES....WANNA SEE HOW YOU LOOKED MODELING THAT G STRING AS A EYE PATCH :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: here we go again 
calm down lil puppet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8168311
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: here we go again
> calm down lil puppet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:NA YOU MISSED THAT JOKE THAT'S ALL I'M NOT CLOWINING RELAX


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 08:59 PM~8168381
> *:uh:NA YOU MISSED THAT JOKE THAT'S ALL I'M NOT CLOWINING RELAX
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lots of damn fun if u ask me. i were gonna have bbq duck lol


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8168311
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: here we go again
> calm down lil puppet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm not clowning u just missed that joke that's all....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 09:30 PM~8168608
> *I'm not clowning u just missed that joke that's all....
> *


u already said that


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8168420
> *lots of damn fun if u ask me.  i were gonna have bbq duck lol
> *


Forget the duck u seen them 2 foot fish in the pond! :0


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 08:31 PM~8168619
> *u already said that
> *


Ma bad I'm posting threw my phone so it tweaks at times I appoligize hope you understand and forgive me :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya well people would have started asking questions as to where we got the duck from lol ya those fuckin fish were off the hook, i heard someone had dumped they coi fish in there, those fish were tight


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

dam i guess i broke my shit 4 nothing i didnt even get a pic no love lost just not enough brown nosin from our group ha ha lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 24 2007, 09:45 PM~8168721
> *Ma bad I'm posting threw my phone so it tweaks at times I appoligize hope you understand and forgive me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8168742
> *dam i guess i broke my shit 4 nothing i didnt even get a pic no love lost just not enough brown nosin from our group ha ha lol
> *


I knw I saw a pic of it in here just look


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

bird59 post are pic


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Bird we waitin on ya' bro :happysad:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2007, 10:10 PM~8168878
> *Bird we waitin on ya' bro :happysad:
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8164234
> *Guess wat car club showed up?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
there is only one big m we might have to take a road trip and shut them down !


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8168742
> *dam i guess i broke my shit 4 nothing i didnt even get a pic no love lost just not enough brown nosin from our group ha ha lol
> *


WHAT RIDE WAS IT? I HAVE MORE THAN 250 PICS....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 24 2007, 10:39 PM~8169053
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> there is only one big m we might have to take a road trip and shut them down !
> *


lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 24 2007, 09:39 PM~8169053
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> there is only one big m we might have to take a road trip and shut them down !
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 04:36 PM~8167627
> *i think i will :biggrin:  im looking for some 13-7 or 14-7;s if anyone has any hit me up
> *


i have 14-7s clean with good tires---250.00


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: exotic rider, djrascal, Manuel
WHERE WERE YOU TWO?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8168742
> *dam i guess i broke my shit 4 nothing i didnt even get a pic no love lost just not enough brown nosin from our group ha ha lol
> *



I got you covered!











:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 24 2007, 10:58 PM~8169184
> *I got you covered!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

next picnic should be in sac and ect. william land park. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ok everyone birds59 cant post pics and i was suppose to get his camara to post his pics and the pic with bowtie to prove he was there. ill go get it tomorrow and have his pics up tomorrow for sure  

209IMPALA did you just not show up so you can take orders for cds? :biggrin: how much did we make :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8169238
> *ok everyone birds59 cant post pics and i was suppose to get his camara to post his pics and the pic with bowtie to prove he was there. ill go get it tomorrow and have his pics up tomorrow for sure
> 
> 209IMPALA did you just not show up so you can take orders for cds? :biggrin:  how much did we make :biggrin:
> *


2000.00 and nothing for 209 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 10:10 PM~8169264
> *2000.00 and nothing for 209  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hes smart and downloads it for free here while you pendejos buy them :biggrin: 
na i aint charging cant charge for something that didnt cost me nothing.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:24 PM~8169342
> *hes smart and downloads it for free here while you pendejos buy them :biggrin:
> na i aint charging cant charge for something that didnt cost me nothing.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8169238
> *ok everyone birds59 cant post pics and i was suppose to get his camara to post his pics and the pic with bowtie to prove he was there. ill go get it tomorrow and have his pics up tomorrow for sure  *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what is bowtie pulling on :dunno:

















:thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 24 2007, 10:52 PM~8169515
> *what is bowtie pulling on :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


There should b more pics BIRD59 where's the eye patch pic?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59+Jun 24 2007, 10:52 PM~8169515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got a rash on his eye so he cant see well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 11:08 AM~8166052
> *hey bro did you see that 69 sitting under those trees right before we went onto the overpass on your way home? i pointed it out from my truck, dont know if you saw it.
> *



yep sure did i was like OH FUCK LOOK


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 24 2007, 11:52 PM~8169515
> *what is bowtie pulling on :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:11 AM~8169646
> *got it to work? ill be up there tomorrow   looks like hes pulling on locs650 and kaliriders junk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks for the pic bird its about fucking time


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:14 PM~8169660
> *thanks for the pic bird its about fucking time
> *



yeah it took one whole day for him to post a pic of you pulling another mans junk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bowtie Legacy, exotic rider, SUPREME69, birds59, Regal King
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:16 AM~8169668
> *yeah it took one whole day for him to post a pic of you pulling another mans junk :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man why u thinking dirty for :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

i know u see loc pointing at the leader :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:18 PM~8169679
> *man why u thinking dirty for  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



just calling what i see :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what does everyone else think? what bowtie doing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:19 AM~8169683
> *just calling what i see :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what does everyone else think? what bowtie doing :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


masssssssssssssssssssssssssss puttttttttttttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:roflmao: Pinche Bowtie now I know why you wanna be a C/O :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

here we go


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 24 2007, 11:31 PM~8169718
> *:roflmao: Pinche Bowtie now I know why you wanna be a C/O :0
> *



: : : for lots of this :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

alright birds59 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 24 2007, 11:19 PM~8169682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 No i was pointing at that smile you had from pullin my package .... 

It's ok bro we all know why it was you wanted to kneel down :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: exotic rider, SUPREME69, locs_650, birds59, KaLiRiDeR, Regal King

I FEEL LIKE I'M STILL THERE!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 24 2007, 11:39 PM~8169750
> *No i was pointing at that smile you had from pullin my package ....
> 
> It's ok bro we all know why it was you wanted to kneel down  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 24 2007, 11:40 PM~8169755
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: exotic rider, SUPREME69, locs_650, birds59, KaLiRiDeR, Regal King
> 
> ...


Pass me a beer bro ....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 24 2007, 11:40 PM~8169755
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: exotic rider, SUPREME69, locs_650, birds59, KaLiRiDeR, Regal King
> 
> ...



JUST CANT SMELL THE BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:42 PM~8169761
> *JUST CANT SMELL THE BBQ :biggrin:
> *


Or feed those fucking huge fish ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will post pics up tomorrow ... i got the one of me and Bird fishing the football out of that green fuckin water with jumper cables .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 24 2007, 11:44 PM~8169768
> *I will post pics up tomorrow ... i got the one of me and Bird fishing the football out of that green fuckin water with jumper cables .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK STRAIGHT GHETTO :biggrin: 

YEAH THOSE WERE SOME BIG ASS FISH


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

wow what a great turn out,,,


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:45 PM~8169773
> *YEAH THOSE WERE SOME BIG ASS FISH
> *


* kingfish * :biggrin 
Those fish were King Fish


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Those fish were so big, i bet they be preying on the ducks that swim by and like a shark they launch and go get some dinner lol


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: NorCal75, exotic rider, SUPREME69, ROB 65, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

sup my homies?? aye SUPREME69 that 69 is still owned by the OG owner. im just counting the days till his watch stops tickin.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 12:05 AM~8169847
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: NorCal75, exotic rider, SUPREME69, ROB 65, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


DAMN IS IT? IS IT IN GOOD CONDITION WE JUST GOT A GLANCE AT IT.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:09 AM~8169860
> *DAMN IS IT? IS IT IN GOOD CONDITION WE JUST GOT A GLANCE AT IT.
> *


it was all stock untill about 2 years ago whe he decided to sand it and primer it. other than that, it never leaves that parking spot. at least in the 15 years ive lived here.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 12:12 AM~8169864
> *it was all stock untill about 2 years ago whe he decided to sand it and primer it. other than that, it never leaves that parking spot. at least in the 15 years ive lived here.
> *



DAMN NOW THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PROJECT TO SWOOP UP. HE WONT BREAK WITH IT RIGHT NOW?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 12:19 AM~8169875
> *DAMN NOW THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PROJECT TO SWOOP UP. HE WONT BREAK WITH IT RIGHT NOW?
> *


last time i cheked no, but that was like 6 yrs ago. u interested??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 12:26 AM~8169891
> *last time i cheked no, but that was like 6 yrs ago. u interested??
> *



HMMM MAYBE IF THE PRICE WAS CHEAP I GOT ONE IN MY BACKYARD THATS A PARTS CAR DONT KNOW IF I CAN FIT ANYMORE RIDES BACK THERE BUT HEY IF ITS CHEAP CANT PASS IT UP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Night Fellaz :wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I SMELL BBQ!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Time to take the ride back to Tracy to go work :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 25 2007, 12:39 AM~8169750
> *No i was pointing at that smile you had from pullin my package ....
> 
> It's ok bro we all know why it was you wanted to kneel down  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

getting the pics to post up in a bit ... 

:biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

HEY PEOPLE THIS TOPIC JUST AINT GNNA DIE HUH


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

im looking for a impala yard out there know of any? im lookin for a 62 imp driver side door


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NICE PICS LOCS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 12:10 PM~8171673
> *NICE PICS LOCS :thumbsup:
> *


x22


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 11:10 AM~8171673
> *NICE PICS LOCS :thumbsup:
> *





x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 11:10 AM~8171673
> *NICE PICS LOCS :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jun 25 2007, 11:16 AM~8171720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

on the road to TURLOCK


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Loc's :thumbsup: 

Reppin' that * BAY AREA BOSSES*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thanks for showing the love with the pics. BIG LOVE TO ALL THE BAY AREA PEEPS. also wheres the pics of the bbq fire we had goin and the dog with the glasses lol.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

POST A PIC OF YOUR HOMIES DOG BRO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



u should of left da ball were it was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

supreme69 you didnt take any pics??


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 24 2007, 06:32 PM~8167603
> *HAD A GOOD TIME BUT ON THE WAY HOME SOME PUNK ASS BITCHES THROUGH  A CAN OF SODA AT EDDIES CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!THEY R JUST HATERS!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 25 2007, 04:58 PM~8174109
> *
> *


 :0 :0 what? where?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 25 2007, 10:14 AM~8171300
> *Time to take the ride back to Tracy to go work  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


you work in tracy?


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 05:59 PM~8174121
> *:0  :0 what? where?
> *


I was on the way to see EDDIE MY LOVE and they pulled up on the side of me!!!!!!!!!!in EMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thats some bull whoever messed with eddies car.did you get the license plate. was it a lowrider or just a hater.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 25 2007, 05:04 PM~8174162
> *I was on the way to see EDDIE MY LOVE and they pulled up on the side of me!!!!!!!!!!in EMPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hating ass bitches for real!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 25 2007, 06:09 PM~8174191
> *thats some bull whoever messed with eddies car.did you get the license plate. was  it a lowrider or just a hater.
> *


just a hater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 25 2007, 06:09 PM~8174191
> *thats some bull whoever messed with eddies car.did you get the license plate. was  it a lowrider or just a hater.
> *


no license!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn that's some fucked up shit !!!!!!

Imagine if it woulda happened at the park :0 :guns: :twak:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 05:21 PM~8174284
> *Damn that's some fucked up shit !!!!!!
> 
> Imagine if it woulda happened at the park :0 :guns: :twak:
> *


damm theres just some stupid ass people out there,, careless as hell


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what goes around comes around tho...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jun 25 2007, 04:53 PM~8174072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THERE IS WAS THE CAR DAMAGED? ITS ALL GOOD SHIT COMES FULL CIRCLE SO IT WILL COME AROUND TO THEM


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8174400
> *YEAH WITH BIRDS CAMARA THOUGH
> HE WORKS ALL OVER AS A MALE STRIPPER :biggrin: J/K HE WORKS IN CONSTRUCTION
> YEAH THERE IS WAS THE CAR DAMAGED? ITS ALL GOOD SHIT COMES FULL CIRCLE SO IT WILL COME AROUND TO THEM
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just made it back home, had to take a ride to Tracy to pick up all my tools from the jobsite. Going to work here in Fresno again :biggrin: . So now we can get back on working on your car Supreme.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics., hopefuly I'll be out there for the next one.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 07:53 PM~8174943
> *TTT
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Maaassssss puuuuutttttoooo !!!!!!!!!






Just felt like sayin that :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SUPREME69 those cd;s are badass!!! been bumpin them all afternoon!! gracias carnal!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8174906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 you dont have a pics of it on birds trailer do you?  thats what i get for being faded and having cherry bombs.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 06:42 PM~8174862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mutha**** is tight !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 25 2007, 06:42 PM~8174862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

DAMM 
looks liek a great turnout.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jun 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8175942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at the bright side you saved $60 by cancelling the tow truck


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8176168
> * how many of those songs have you heard before?
> look at the bright side you saved $60 by cancelling the tow truck
> *


the songs ive only heard one before. and i cant thank you guys enough for towing my bucket home for me.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 09:04 PM~8176204
> *the songs ive only heard one before. and i cant thank you guys enough for towing my bucket home for me.
> *


dont even trip thats what its all about helping out riders


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Supreme u ever heard of hip/hop (rap)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I COULDN'T MAKE IT :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2007, 09:13 PM~8176281
> *I COULDN'T MAKE IT  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i think we figured that out. :biggrin: just fukn witcha pete-sta. you missed out homie.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 25 2007, 09:13 PM~8176275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we know i seen bowtie on the side of the freeway waiting for you,i asked if he wanted a ride but he said you wouldnt lag on him :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2007, 09:13 PM~8176281
> *I COULDN'T MAKE IT  :tears:  :tears:
> *


What's the excuse ??????????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 09:17 PM~8176313
> *yeah but all they do is sample old school music anyways, so why not listen to the real shit
> *


I guess I aint old enough to appreciate that form of music yet :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I didn't make it either because I live in Colorado :angry:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 09:23 PM~8176365
> *I guess I aint old enough to appreciate that form of music yet :biggrin:
> *


come on dogg... you saying the homie supreme is old?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 09:23 PM~8176365
> *I guess I aint old enough to appreciate that form of music yet :biggrin:
> *



fokker im only 24 :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 25 2007, 09:24 PM~8176380
> *I didn't make it either because I live in Colorado :angry:
> *


That's NOT a good enough excuse !!! :angry:


















:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:28 PM~8176412
> *That's NOT a good enough excuse !!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


I know but it sux anyway I read through the pages and didn't see anything about what happen to Eddie my love the 64 impala so does anybody know what happened to it?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

post them pics bird :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ice cream man showing off his pink rims








Ice cream man first beer








Second beer


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 09:54 PM~8176575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: WHERES MY CD FOO


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 09:57 PM~8176587
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun: WHERES MY CD FOO
> *



you aint getting shit now :angry:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

You know how we do it dont even have to have a lowrider to kick it and have a beer or two LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 09:58 PM~8176595
> *you aint getting shit now :angry:
> *


OH YOUR A BIGG TOUGH GUY NOW ARE YA :0 ARIGHT POLITLY CAN GET A CD :uh: NICCA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 25 2007, 09:58 PM~8176596
> *You know how we do it dont even have to have a lowrider to kick it and have a beer or two LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thought you were talking about me at first but i wasnt drinking :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up uce you missed one hell of a time


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

too bad we all live far apart, or we'd be getting all the paleteros drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 09:59 PM~8176605
> *OH YOUR A BIGG TOUGH GUY NOW ARE YA  :0 ARIGHT POLITLY CAN GET A CD  :uh:
> *



being sarcastic are we??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Bird59 :wave: 


Post pictures of your eye patch :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:01 PM~8176625
> *Bird59    :wave:
> Post pictures of your eye patch :biggrin:
> *



el raider thong


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

that picture is two much cant do that :nono:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 PM~8176615
> *being sarcastic are we??
> *


ARIGHT I SORRY CAN I PLEASE GET A CD THEN :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 10:01 PM~8176625
> *Bird59    :wave:
> Post pictures of your eye patch :biggrin:
> *


Maybe later to give us a good laugh


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59+Jun 25 2007, 10:03 PM~8176639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill see what i can do


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 PM~8176608
> *Whats up uce you missed one hell of a time
> *


I KNOW SOME OF THE FAM WHENT OUT THERE I HAD TO WORK USO BUT I WONT MISS THE NEXT ONE HELL IM THINKING OF TROWING ONE DOWN YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 10:08 PM~8176668
> *I KNOW SOME OF THE FAM WHENT OUT THERE I HAD TO WORK USO BUT I WONT MISS THE NEXT ONE HELL IM THINKING OF TROWING ONE DOWN YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



your boy with the 64 was there with his pops seen them but didnt talk to them


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:07 PM~8176662
> *come on dont be scared we wont laugh :biggrin:
> ill see what i can do
> *


MEETING THIS WEEK DONT FORGET WE NEED RUN THE PROGRAM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 10:11 PM~8176692
> *MEETING THIS WEEK DONT FORGET WE NEED RUN THE PROGRAM
> *



what day fokker so i dont forget


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:09 PM~8176679
> *your boy with the 64 was there with his pops seen them but didnt talk to them
> *


YEA THEY TOLD ME ACTUALLY THEY WERE HERE YESTERDAY KICKING IT FOR A MINUTE I WANT TO TROW A PIC NIC AT SHERIDAN PARK LIKE BACK IN THE OLD DAYS OPEN UP TOSE GATES WHERE THEY WOULD THROUGH THE POOL AREA REMEBER


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 10:15 PM~8176707
> *YEA THEY TOLD ME ACTUALLY THEY WERE HERE YESTERDAY KICKING IT FOR A MINUTE I WANT TO TROW A PIC NIC AT SHERIDAN PARK LIKE BACK IN THE OLD DAYS OPEN UP TOSE GATES WHERE THEY WOULD THROUGH THE POOL AREA REMEBER
> *



sounds like a good idea but not alot of people are not gonna wanna come way out here.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:12 PM~8176699
> *what day fokker so i dont forget
> *


TUE 26TH 7:30 AT THE VP CENTER


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:17 PM~8176728
> *sounds like a good idea but not alot of people are gonna wanna come way out here.
> *


I DONT SEE WHY NOT WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER WE GO UP THERE THEY COME DOWN HERE AS SIMPLE AS THAT IM GOING TO A SHOW UP THERE ON THE FIRST AND WE NEED TO GET ARE PEEPS TO COME OUT AS WELL WE JUST PURCHASED A 5000 WATT SOUND SYSTEM TODAY IF YOU AND I GET TOGETHER ON THIS WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN  ILL TALK TO MY FAM IN STOCKTON AND SAC EVEN MY VEGAS BROTHERS ARE DOWN


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8176762
> *I DONT SEE WHY NOT WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER WE GO UP THERE THEY COME DOWN HERE AS SIMPLE AS THAT IM GOING TO A SHOW UP THERE ON THE FIRST AND WE NEED TO GET ARE PEEPS TO COME OUT AS WELL WE JUST PURCHASED A 5000 WATT SOUND SYSTEM TODAY IF YOU AND I GET TOGETHER ON THIS WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN   ILL TALK TO MY FAM IN STOCKTON AND SAC EVEN MY VEGAS BROTHERS ARE DOWN
> *



im just saying cause thats what we had problems with when me and norcal75 planned this picnic. everyone wanted it closer for them so he picked a spot where everyone didnt have to drive far. i talked to some people after the oc show and they didnt expect it to be a small town and wayy out in the middle of no where.
all you gotta do is post up the thread and see what kind of response you get


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:27 PM~8176786
> *im just saying cause thats what we had problems with when me and norcal75 planned this picnic. everyone wanted it closer for them so he picked a spot where everyone didnt have to drive far. i talked to some people after the oc show and they didnt expect it to be a small town and wayy out in the middle of no where.
> all you gotta do is post up the thread and see what kind of response you get
> *


i think alotta people were discouraged to come out just for the fact that Turlock isnt exactly a lowriding hot spot. i bet you those people that doubted it are kicking themselves in the ass after they saw the pics and/or heard thru the grapevine how it went down june 23rd at donnelly park in turlock.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i remember cruizin geer by the old theater (in-shape now)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 25 2007, 10:38 PM~8176838
> *i remember cruizin geer by the old theater (in-shape now)
> *


damm homie,,talk about old skool :biggrin: ! hows the camaro coming along??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LETS SEE WHAT BOWTIE LEGACY DOES IN AUGUST OR SEPTEMBER FOR A LIL PICNIC. TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 11:03 PM~8176937
> *LETS SEE WHAT BOWTIE LEGACY DOES IN AUGUST OR SEPTEMBER FOR A LIL PICNIC. TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY
> *


im waiting on a date so i can put it on our club's events list. gotta support those who support you.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THATS RIGHT! THE FLYER HE MAKES IS GONNA READ


IN ASSOCIATION WITH CABBAGE PATCH PRODUCTIONS LAYITLOW.COM PRESENTS THE CENTRAL CA PICNIC.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WELL A SIZE OF A TOWN SHOULD NOT DETERMINE A SHOW BUT RATHER THE HEART NENE RON EVERYONE I TALKED TO ENJOYED IT JUST LIKE PARLIER FOWLER SELMA REEDLEY ALL THOSE SMALLER TOWNS PART OF FRESNO COUNTY ILL TROW IT UP I BROUGHT M.C MAGIC JUST LIKE THE LOWRIDER SHOWS NEXT YEAR OLD SCHOOL GONNA RULE


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8176851
> *damm homie,,talk about old skool :biggrin: ! hows the camaro coming along??
> *


should be done by the fresno show.had to hire people to help out. i should throw a bbq this weekend to get some help.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 10:33 PM~8176820
> *i think alotta people were discouraged to come out just for the fact that Turlock isnt exactly a lowriding hot spot. i bet you those people that doubted it are kicking themselves in the ass after they saw the pics and/or heard thru the grapevine how it went down june 23rd at donnelly park in turlock.
> *


that was a nice park. any park out here would have had to be reserved to be able to have that many people.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:10 PM~8176963
> *WELL A SIZE OF A TOWN SHOULD NOT DETERMINE A SHOW BUT RATHER THE HEART NENE RON EVERYONE I TALKED TO ENJOYED IT JUST LIKE PARLIER FOWLER SELMA REEDLEY ALL THOSE SMALLER TOWNS PART OF FRESNO COUNTY ILL TROW IT UP I BROUGHT M.C MAGIC JUST LIKE THE LOWRIDER SHOWS NEXT YEAR OLD SCHOOL GONNA RULE
> *



DO YOUR THANG


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ORANGE COVE 07. 08 WILL BE AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION AT THE VP.CENTER AND ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK 2 DAYS SATURDAY CARSHOW CONCERT FROM 10:00AM 10:00PM WITH A CARNAVAL SUNDAY FIESTA WITH BANDAS ITS GONNA BE CRAZY BELIEVE THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:10 PM~8176963
> *WELL A SIZE OF A TOWN SHOULD NOT DETERMINE A SHOW BUT RATHER THE HEART NENE RON EVERYONE I TALKED TO ENJOYED IT JUST LIKE PARLIER FOWLER SELMA REEDLEY ALL THOSE SMALLER TOWNS PART OF FRESNO COUNTY ILL TROW IT UP I BROUGHT M.C MAGIC JUST LIKE THE LOWRIDER SHOWS NEXT YEAR OLD SCHOOL GONNA RULE
> *


so you did all this single handedly?? 'I' this and 'I' that.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 12:09 AM~8176955
> *THATS RIGHT! THE FLYER HE MAKES IS GONNA READ
> IN ASSOCIATION WITH CABBAGE PATCH PRODUCTIONS LAYITLOW.COM PRESENTS THE CENTRAL CA PICNIC.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:26 PM~8177040
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:dunno: THATS WHAT YOU TOLD ME :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 11:23 PM~8177024
> *so you did all this single handedly?? 'I' this and 'I' that.
> *


TO BE HONEST BRO YES I PUT THIS SHOW TOGETHER MY CUZ SUPREME 69 CAME INTO MY COMMITTEE LATE AND HELPED ME ALOT AT THE SHOW BUT AS FAR AS PUTTING IT TOGETHER I MADE ALL THE CALLS FOR THE PERORMERS AND SPONSORS WENT TO ALL THE COUNCIL MEETINGS IT TOOK ALOT OF WORK I WONT TRY THAT AGAIN I HAVE A FULL COMMITTEE NOW BRO AND IM THANKFUL FOR THAT NOW


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:30 PM~8177061
> *TO BE HONEST BRO YES I PUT THIS SHOW TOGETHER MY CUZ SUPREME 69 CAME INTO MY COMMITTEE LATE AND HELPED ME ALOT AT THE SHOW BUT AS FAR AS PUTTING IT TOGETHER I MADE ALL THE CALLS FOR THE PERORMERS AND SPONSORS WENT TO ALL THE COUNCIL MEETINGS IT TOOK ALOT OF WORK I WONT TRY THAT AGAIN I HAVE A FULL COMMITTEE NOW BRO AND IM THANKFUL FOR THAT NOW
> *


right on,,youre a brave man for taking that on like that the first time around.  good luck on the next one dogg


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 11:09 PM~8176955
> *THATS RIGHT! THE FLYER HE MAKES IS GONNA READ
> IN ASSOCIATION WITH CABBAGE PATCH PRODUCTIONS LAYITLOW.COM PRESENTS THE CENTRAL CA PICNIC.*


 :biggrin: aye botwie designs flyers n shit right??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 12:28 AM~8177046
> *:dunno: THATS WHAT YOU TOLD ME :biggrin:
> *


f t p


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

AND TRUST ME I THANK ALL THE PEEPS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE SHOW ALL THE SPONSORS ALL THE FILMING CREWS THAT CAME OUT CAR CLUBS MUCH LOVE THE MAGAZINES BIGG UPS TO BLACK MAGIC FOR THERE HELP BIGG BIGG UPS TO 106.3 FOR BACKING ME UP ON THIS SHOW THE CITY COUNCIL CITY STAFF ALL MADE THIS SHOW COME TOGETHER THAT DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 12:36 AM~8177078
> *:biggrin:  aye botwie designs flyers n shit right??
> *


massssssssssssssss putooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 11:36 PM~8177078
> *:biggrin:  aye botwie designs flyers n shit right??
> *



YEP SO YOU KNOW HES GONNA PHOTOSHOP A HEAD OF CABBAGE :roflmao: 
SORRY BOWTIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:37 PM~8177088
> *massssssssssssssss putooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:37 PM~8177083
> *AND TRUST ME I THANK ALL THE PEEPS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE SHOW ALL THE SPONSORS ALL THE FILMING CREWS THAT CAME OUT CAR CLUBS MUCH LOVE THE MAGAZINES BIGG UPS TO BLACK MAGIC FOR THERE HELP BIGG BIGG UPS TO 106.3 FOR BACKING ME UP ON THIS SHOW THE CITY COUNCIL CITY STAFF ALL MADE THIS SHOW COME TOGETHER THAT DAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THERE WAS A MAGAZINE THERE?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 12:38 AM~8177090
> *YEP SO YOU KNOW HES GONNA PHOTOSHOP A HEAD OF CABBAGE :roflmao:
> SORRY BOWTIE :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 11:33 PM~8177069
> *right on,,youre a brave man for taking that on like that the first time around.   good luck on  the next one dogg
> *


THANX BROTHER WE ALL FAMILY MAN JUST TRYING TO DO THE DAMM THING 
MUCH LOVE USO  HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yalll homies crack me up!! ill check back in tomorrow morning and see what other jerryatrics and shenanigans are going on in here :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

fuck supreme just for that no 520s for u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:41 PM~8177112
> *THANX BROTHER WE ALL FAMILY MAN JUST TRYING TO DO THE DAMM THING
> MUCH LOVE USO   HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:41 PM~8177115
> *fuck supreme just for that no 520s for u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YOU NO SOUP FOR YOU HOW ABOUT THAT :biggrin: HEY THE RIM DEAL FELL THROUGH


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 11:41 PM~8177107
> *THERE WAS A MAGAZINE THERE?
> *


YUP NOPI,STREETLOW,LAID MAG,HOLLA  
JUST FOR YOUR INFO DWEEB TRUUCHA,RIDERSCRONICLE,LOWRIDERSCENE,O.GRIDER,GOT THAT ACTION :uh:  WERNT YOU THERE :roflmao: :roflmao:NICCA


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 11:43 PM~8177127
> *FUCK YOU NO SOUP FOR YOU HOW ABOUT THAT :biggrin:  HEY THE RIM DEAL FELL THROUGH
> *


NOW NOW YOUNG SKYWALKER YOUR NOT A JEDI YET :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 12:43 AM~8177127
> *FUCK YOU NO SOUP FOR YOU HOW ABOUT THAT :biggrin:  HEY THE RIM DEAL FELL THROUGH
> *


yeah i had them there fuckers look real clean :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+Jun 25 2007, 11:47 PM~8177146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT YOU THINK YOUR ON THE WRONG TRAIN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:49 PM~8177160
> *yeah i had them there fuckers look real clean  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY I DONT RIDE TRAINS :0 :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU TOMARRO LATES


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 25 2007, 11:55 PM~8177190
> *SORRY I DONT RIDE TRAINS  :0  :biggrin: ILL SEE YOU TOMARRO LATES
> *



IF IM DONE IN TIME


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

>


[/quote]


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like a good turn out :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jun 25 2007, 08:15 PM~8176298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD TO WORK AND DIDNT GET OFF TILL BOUT 2:00 OR SOME SHIT, THATS HOW IT GOES WHEN YOURE A GENERAL FOREMAN :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

we thought we were gonna see the phantom :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 06:02 PM~8182018
> *we thought we were gonna see the phantom :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 04:02 PM~8182018
> *we thought we were gonna see the phantom :0
> *


HAHA, MY MEXICAN ASS DON'T OWN THAT PHANTOM :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT I'LL TELL YOU WHAT MAN, YOU HAVE NEVER DRIVEN A CAR SO FUCKIN SMOOTH, I DROVE THAT FUCKER AND I WAS THE MAN FOR BOUT 1/2 HR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 26 2007, 06:14 PM~8182100
> *HAHA, MY MEXICAN ASS DON'T OWN THAT PHANTOM  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT I'LL TELL YOU WHAT MAN, YOU HAVE NEVER DRIVEN A CAR SO FUCKIN SMOOTH, I DROVE THAT FUCKER AND I WAS THE MAN FOR BOUT 1/2 HR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 post a pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR+Jun 26 2007, 05:07 PM~8182053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

post the patch bird!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 06:01 PM~8182509
> *post the patch bird!
> *


you guys coming to the impalas/new style picnic on the 14th?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 06:04 PM~8182533
> *you guys coming to the impalas/new style picnic on the 14th?
> *


Cant and wont miss that one.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 26 2007, 06:11 PM~8182608
> *Cant and wont miss that one.
> *


  what kinda beer you drink carnal?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

>


[/quote]
If Lowrider cancels in San Mateo u can can count on me being at the picnic.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 06:12 PM~8182621
> * what kinda beer you drink carnal?
> *


i drink bud light If i drink the harder stuff i get all violent.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 25 2007, 09:52 PM~8176561
> *Ice cream man showing off his pink rims
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 26 2007, 07:15 PM~8182655
> *i drink bud light If i drink the harder stuff i get all violent.
> *


ill bring u some brandy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 26 2007, 06:15 PM~8182655
> *i drink bud light If i drink the harder stuff i get all violent.
> *


hahahaha,,,well just take a peek in the trunk of my car when its time for a cold one.  there will be no shortage of beer that day,count on that.

hopefully i'll get to drive my car home that day. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 26 2007, 06:15 PM~8182655
> *i drink bud light If i drink the harder stuff i get all violent.
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 06:12 PM~8182621
> * what kinda beer you drink carnal?
> *



i drink any kind of soda :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 06:24 PM~8182727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 06:25 PM~8182733
> *i drink any kind of soda  :biggrin:
> *


ill get some sodas too


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

=


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

bird where did you go????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 26 2007, 04:35 PM~8182276
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 post a pic  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 26 2007, 06:54 PM~8182933
> *OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



that was the saying of the day so we made sure we took a pic of bowtie with some other members so he has proof he was there


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 06:02 PM~8182987
> *that was the saying of the day so we made sure we took a pic of bowtie with some other members so he has proof he was there
> *


HAHA, POST A PIC OF THAT FOKKER, WE'VE TALKED ON THE PHONE A GRIP OF TIMES AND HAVE NEVER MET HIM, I'LL BE AT THE FRESNO ONE FOR SURE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Supreme69 :0 





What a surprise your on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KaLiRiDeR, Regal King, SUPREME69



hey peeps


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 08:08 PM~8183465
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KaLiRiDeR, Regal King, SUPREME69
> hey peeps
> *


:wave: Wussup Lil Homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 26 2007, 08:18 PM~8183119
> *HAHA, POST A PIC OF THAT FOKKER, WE'VE TALKED ON THE PHONE A GRIP OF TIMES AND HAVE NEVER MET HIM, I'LL BE AT THE FRESNO ONE FOR SURE
> *













im the leader of the pack so im in front :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 26 2007, 09:15 PM~8183992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here we go again...im in the wife beater right there and i quote he said ''locs and kalirider just put it in my had''


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8184030
> *here we go again...im in the wife beater right there and i quote he said ''locs and kalirider just put it in my had''
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol i posted that cause i seen u in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 26 2007, 09:44 PM~8184239
> *lol i posted that cause i seen u in here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yea yea you goin to the sow sunday so we can tak a pic and see how you pose then.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8184247
> *yea yea you goin to the sow sunday so we can tak a pic and see how you pose then.....
> *


wheres it at maybe ill show up


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

u guys coming down to stockton??


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 26 2007, 10:06 PM~8184391
> *wheres it at maybe ill show up
> *


Stockton I think as regal king to b positive.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8184426
> *u guys coming down to stockton??
> *


Yup yup yup I belive locs ,regal king and kalirider but not positive and dnt knw who else.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 10:15 PM~8184458
> *Yup yup yup I belive locs ,regal king and kalirider but not positive and dnt knw who else.... :biggrin:
> *


ill be there :biggrin: no car though  ,, its getting some work done.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 10:15 PM~8184458
> *Yup yup yup I belive locs ,regal king and kalirider but not positive and dnt knw who else.... :biggrin:
> *


The Ice cream man :dunno: 
Whats up Fellas


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 26 2007, 10:29 PM~8184564
> *The Ice cream man  :dunno:
> Whats up Fellas
> *


 :biggrin: sup eastbay68? where the coronas at?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 09:19 PM~8184030
> *here we go again...im in the wife beater right there and i quote he said ''locs and kalirider just put it in my had''
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 10:34 PM~8184594
> *:biggrin:  sup eastbay68? where the coronas at?
> *


I will be bringing em' :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 26 2007, 11:04 PM~8184740
> *I will be bringing em' :biggrin:
> *


Just watch out for little puppet he might have his trunk open again :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 26 2007, 07:53 PM~8183355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the coronas got jacked by the guy whos mom rides a harley :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8184426
> *u guys coming down to stockton??
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
WE WILL HOPEFULLY BE DOWN THERE THERE REPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What's the video about?
I'm on my phone, it doesn't play video


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 26 2007, 11:28 PM~8184845
> *What's the video about?
> I'm on my phone, it doesn't play video
> *



just a video of a truck hopping thats it


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2007, 11:46 PM~8184926
> *just a video of a truck hopping thats it
> *


YEA JUST A TRUCK HITTING 122"AND NOT GETTING STUCK THATS ALL NOTHING BIGG AND STILL GOT ROOM FOR MORE LOCK UP SOMEBODY FROM ORANGE COVE GOT TO REPP CALI :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 27 2007, 12:11 AM~8185025
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


GO TO BED BURRITO SUPREME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 27 2007, 12:17 AM~8185059
> *GO TO BED BURRITO SUPREME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 27 2007, 12:41 AM~8185123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHEN YOU GONNA SHAVE THEY GOT NET AT THE POVORALO HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

wheres the pics bird :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 27 2007, 03:07 PM~8188898
> *wheres the pics bird :biggrin:
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angry: where is everyone !!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 27 2007, 08:57 PM~8190959
> *:angry:  where is everyone !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 27 2007, 08:01 PM~8190991
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I want my doll


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 27 2007, 09:43 PM~8191376
> *I want my doll
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 27 2007, 07:57 PM~8190959
> *:angry:  where is everyone !!!!!
> *


BBQ & BEERS GONE EVERYBODY WENT HOME!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8191376
> *I want my doll
> *


WTF? :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 27 2007, 10:43 PM~8191817
> *WTF? :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 27 2007, 09:43 PM~8191817
> *WTF? :0
> *


I'm reffering to the Mister Cartoon Doll 





:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 12:41 AM~8192681
> *I'm reffering to the Mister Cartoon Doll
> :biggrin:
> *




SURE BUDDY


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 12:41 AM~8192681
> *I'm reffering to the Mister Cartoon Doll
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY! IT'S NOT MY PLACE TO JUDGE ANYONE!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jun 28 2007, 12:52 AM~8192705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously ask Bowtie he has 2 of them !!!!!
They are more like action figures


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 08:41 AM~8193495
> *Seriously ask Bowtie he has 2 of them !!!!!
> They are more like action figures
> *


if thats what u want to call it its cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 28 2007, 08:27 AM~8193749
> *if thats what u want to call it its cool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 28 2007, 10:48 AM~8194293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic post up your doll, :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tetona 305_@Jun 28 2007, 08:46 AM~8193886
> *Probably a repost, but whatever...enjoy!  =0)
> 
> Breathalyzer test
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 28 2007, 10:54 AM~8194768
> *exotic post up your doll, :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T PLAY WITH DOLLS HOMIE! "MR. BLOW UP!" :


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 28 2007, 10:59 AM~8195130
> *I DON'T PLAY WITH DOLLS HOMIE! "MR. BLOW UP!" :
> *


thats what you showed my at your house. i won't tell mija :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

daaamn look at that ass!! who was that??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 26 2007, 08:15 PM~8183992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8176168
> * how many of those songs have you heard before?
> *


Special request for a copy over here :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 28 2007, 05:17 PM~8196715
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 28 2007, 04:43 PM~8196844
> *Special request for a copy over here :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 28 2007, 05:41 PM~8197181
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *



PM ME YOUR ADDRESS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 05:42 PM~8197190
> *PM ME YOUR ADDRESS
> *


PM sent .... Thanks bro


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 06:42 PM~8197190
> *PM ME YOUR ADDRESS
> *


im still waiting


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 07:02 PM~8197295
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: when u coming to fresno


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

picked up a 74 caprice today


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 28 2007, 08:21 PM~8198201
> *picked up a 74 caprice today
> *



miralo muy baller!!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

[/quote]

























FINISHED MY TAT

finished filling it in today......not gotta extened it to the chest and back!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

>




























FINISHED MY TAT

finished filling it in today......not gotta extened it to the chest and back!!!
[/quote]

Who did your work looking to get some aztec stuff done


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 28 2007, 05:56 PM~8197262
> *im still waiting
> *



im sending all cds at one time i got 3 more to make for a few more people.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 24 2007, 01:25 AM~8164809
> *it was the people that showed up to kick it were the ones that made it happen.    and yeah bro the trunout was good for being just a little ol get-together. now we wait for the next one to formulate.
> 
> the only funk we had today was comnig out of a boom box! :biggrin:
> *


I gotta go next year, Regal King knows the way now.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 28 2007, 10:35 PM~8199428
> *im sending all cds at one time i got 3 more to make for a few more people.
> *


I got volume 1 thru 4 .

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Supreme ill look at the rims tomorrow and post a picture.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 28 2007, 10:42 PM~8199492
> *I got volume 1 thru 4 .
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



well i got a couple more for you now  shoot me a call so i can go look at them with you in the evening.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

[/quote]

Who did your work looking to get some aztec stuff done
[/quote]


This guy in San Bruno Ca 
He studies aztec dude can tell you everything in aztec calender and he's a cowboy white guy he takes trophies everywhere....hit him


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Who did your work looking to get some aztec stuff done
[/quote]
This guy in San Bruno Ca 
He studies aztec dude can tell you everything in aztec calender and he's a cowboy white guy he takes trophies everywhere....hit him
[/quote]
your tatt looks good! :0 i need to get sleeved up but i keep buying buckets instead :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 28 2007, 07:10 PM~8197635
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: when u coming to fresno
> *


When my frame is done.........




I will hit you up maybe you can give me a sneak peak of the 61'


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Next picnic I will be bringing killer.......











:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

better keep that little fucker on a leash :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah he might end up humping a leg or sumptin that fucker is in heat !!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 11:25 AM~8202308
> *Yeah he might end up humping a leg or sumptin that fucker is in heat !!!!!!!
> *



better get him a bish :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 29 2007, 11:29 AM~8202333
> *better get him a bish :biggrin:
> *


Yeah looking for one


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8202677
> *Yeah looking for one
> *


i got one! :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hope to see all u there again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 29 2007, 02:14 PM~8203561
> *i got one! :0
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS ???? :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 29 2007, 02:38 PM~8203694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 !!!!!!!!!!


THE REGAL KING SHALL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 03:27 PM~8203967
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS ???? :0
> *


YEAH! MY HOMIE HAS A MALE & A FEMALE.. SHE JUST HAD A LITTER ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO. SHE SHOULD BE READY AGAIN REAL SOON. SHE HAD 4 PUPS HER FIRST LITTER. THEY BOTH HAVE PAPERS! DOES YOURS? NOT A GREEN CARD EITHER!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8204055
> *YEAH! MY HOMIE HAS A MALE & A FEMALE.. SHE JUST HAD A LITTER ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO. SHE SHOULD BE READY AGAIN REAL SOON. SHE HAD 4 PUPS HER FIRST LITTER. THEY BOTH HAVE PAPERS! DOES YOURS? NOT A GREEN CARD EITHER!!!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Mine is definetly a pure breed when I bought him I saw both parents and they looked 100% pure to me...... the people that sold me the dog didn't have the records at hand and were moving out of state so they had them already packed, I shoulda gave em my adress so they could send em to me.... I heard there is ways to aquire papers but not sure...... but hey if they are intrested let me know homie Thanks....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8204055
> *YEAH! MY HOMIE HAS A MALE & A FEMALE.. SHE JUST HAD A LITTER ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO. SHE SHOULD BE READY AGAIN REAL SOON. SHE HAD 4 PUPS HER FIRST LITTER. THEY BOTH HAVE PAPERS! DOES YOURS? NOT A GREEN CARD EITHER!!!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what up dawg!? i need to make my way up thr soon and kick it with you and kita again.. good times my brother good times


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 29 2007, 04:03 PM~8204202
> *what up dawg!? i need to make my way up thr soon and kick it with you and kita again.. good times my brother good times
> *


SUNDAY IN STOCKTON! LET'S DO IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 29 2007, 05:24 PM~8204370
> *SUNDAY IN STOCKTON! LET'S DO IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DO you have the part or what!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8206494
> *DO you have the part or what!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *


what part you looking for?? im the parts man around here... :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

we need to have a bay area LIL picnic


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 29 2007, 10:58 PM~8206609
> *we need to have a bay area LIL picnic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8206494
> *DO you have the part or what!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *


Don't trip I called Big Timers in Modesto they have what you need for the 64


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 30 2007, 02:33 AM~8207144
> *Don't trip I called Big Timers in Modesto they have what you need for the 64
> *


ALL THESE MONTHS & NOW YOUR GONNA GET IT! THAT'S COOL .. YOUR THE MAN I GUESS! YEAH! "DON'T TRIP"


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8206494
> *DO you have the part or what!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *


I HAVE THE PART! I WAS BUSY YESTERDAY SORRY.. CAN YOU MEET ME HALF WAY TODAY....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 29 2007, 10:58 PM~8206609
> *we need to have a bay area LIL picnic
> *


 :biggrin: round up the posse in the bay area and set something up.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 30 2007, 08:29 AM~8207752
> *:biggrin: round up the posse in the bay area and set something up.
> *


I got a spot in mind......... Loc's Holla at me maybe we can come up with something...


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 30 2007, 07:20 AM~8207456
> *I HAVE THE PART! I WAS BUSY YESTERDAY SORRY.. CAN YOU MEET ME HALF WAY TODAY....
> *


cant make it mail to me!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 30 2007, 08:47 AM~8207827
> *I got a spot in mind......... Loc's Holla at me maybe we can come up with something...
> *


i heard there a nice ass park in livermore. i think its livermore.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8209020
> *i heard there a nice ass park in livermore. i think its livermore.
> *


Yeah that place is tight !!!!! Fishing, boating, camping bbq grills up the ass, and boating....
And the kids can even swim cuz they have a lifeguard on duty.........


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 30 2007, 06:34 PM~8210344
> *Yeah that place is tight !!!!! Fishing, boating, camping bbq grills up the ass, and boating....
> And the kids can even swim cuz they have a lifeguard on duty.........
> *


my bay area folks,, wassup with the picnic?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 2 2007, 09:23 PM~8222994
> *my bay area folks,, wassup with the picnic?
> *


Loc's Get at me


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 09:19 AM~8225543
> *Loc's Get at me
> *


OK ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8227873
> *OK ....
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS LOCS? :0  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8228616
> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS LOCS?  :0   LOL :biggrin:
> *


 




Don't get the joke?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 3 2007, 04:49 PM~8228902
> *
> Don't get the joke?
> *











IT'S RAIDER TIME! HUH! LOCS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8228616
> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS LOCS?  :0   LOL :biggrin:
> *


Time for you to get a new watch .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 05:53 PM~8229341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that i see in that picture is Eddy wearing that Niner jersey .... the rest is a blur ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU BETTER GET YOUR EYES CHECKED THEN. BUDDY!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 2 2007, 09:23 PM~8222994
> *my bay area folks,, wassup with the picnic?
> *


Me and Locs are currently working on getting a good location as well as a date set for the !st Annual BaY ArEa LiL Picnic


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 06:53 PM~8229341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Iam going to take that football from you if you dont be nice!!!!!!!EDDIE my love


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 3 2007, 09:17 PM~8230905
> *Iam going to take that football from you if you dont be nice!!!!!!!EDDIE my love
> *


YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO PEEL MY COLD DEAD FINGERS FROM IT. IF YOU WANT IT BACK!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8210344
> *Yeah that place is tight !!!!! Fishing, boating, camping bbq grills up the ass, and boating....
> And the kids can even swim cuz they have a lifeguard on duty.........
> *


i know your not talking about shadow cliffs..

you mean lake Del Valle in the hills of Livermore

http://www.ebparks.org/parks/del_valle




i think a nice place that trully shows what the bay area is about all about is the Marina in San Leandro...We have had little gatherings there in the past no issues at all...its always empty and lots of parking


http://www.ci.san-leandro.ca.us/slparksmarina.html


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 4 2007, 08:34 AM~8232803
> *i know your not talking about shadow cliffs..
> 
> you mean lake Del Valle in the hills of Livermore
> ...


Picnic areas at this park are available for reservation from April 1 through October 31. Insurance is required for parties of 51 people and above.

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 4 2007, 11:01 AM~8233187
> *Picnic areas at this park are available for reservation from April 1 through October 31. Insurance is required for parties of 51 people and above.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



THATS IF U USE THERE PICNIC AREA...THERES A SPOT OVER WHERE U ON THE EDGE OF THE WATER SO U CAN SEE THE BAY PERFECT...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

set a time and date and you can count on me being there drinking and listening to some rolas :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

............................................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Me and Loc's will be hooking up this weekend to come to a decision on a date and location for this picnic, i will start a thread once we have decided....................



expect all of you fellas to be out there :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 20 2007, 12:25 PM~8354042
> *ill be there
> *


yeah i know...................... you have no option :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

REGALKING AND LOCS650 HOPE I'M INVITED!


----------

